# Canyon Team München - Extra für die vielen Münchener hier



## Knuffi (13. Januar 2005)

Also eigentlich kommt die Idee von Augus1328, der hat nämlich fest gestellt das es hier im Forum sehr viele Leute gibt, die aus München und der Umgebung kommen. Ich hatte auch schon mal die Idee, das sich ja evtl. die Canyon Biker aus dem Raum München mal treffen können z.B. zu einem gemütlich Weiswurstfrühstück oder auch gleich zum gemeinsamen Biken, ganz wie wir lustig sind   

Also ich wäre dabei, fände es jetzt mal ganz gut wenn sich die Interessenten aus dem Raum München in diesem Thread eintragen würden.

Spontan würden mir einfallen, ich mit einem Spezel der zusammen mit mir sein Bike bestellt hat, Augus1328 und evtl. fone ?

Vergesst nicht das das 24 Stunden Rennen auch in München ist, da ein 8er Canyon Team auf die Beine zu stellen wäre ja überragend   

Hoffe der Thread wird nicht verschoben, geht ja hier nur um die Canyon Biker   

Also "Munich People" haut in die Tasten


----------



## Canyonier (13. Januar 2005)

<- Moosach   
Solange das ganze bei nem gemütlichem Weißwurstfrühstück bleibt komm ich gerne mit, aber 24h Rennen...    Ich wußte doch ich hab was vergessen... trainieren... genau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (13. Januar 2005)

Hi Knuffi u. Rest,

Danke für die Ehre   Wenn man so die Threads verfolgt, dann fällt es schon bissi auf, dass hier einige aus der Umgebung auf Canyon unterwegs sind oder unterwegs sein werden. Hey, da können wir an der Isar den ganzen Cannondale Jungs Konkurrenz machen.  aber wir natürlich die viel schöneren Bikes haben werden.

Ich würde auch sagen, dass wir, nachdem natürlich alle im Besitz Ihrer neuen Bikes (in meinem Falle Montagetermin Ende April), uns mal auf ne Runde an der Isar treffen mit nem anschließen Biergartenbesuch. Wäre doch ne Gaudi. Stellt Euch echt mal die Gesichter vor, wenn 10-15 Canyonbikes in ner großen Gruppe an der Isar unterwegs sind   

Mir fallen spontan auch noch Melocross u. robert_muc ein... A Spezl mit seinem MR6 könnt ich auch noch anbieten.

24 Std. Rennen will ich mit`m Big Mountain SL aber nicht mitfahren  

Ach so... Schwabing...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Knuffi (13. Januar 2005)

24 Stunden Rennen ist ja auch nur so eine Idee gewesen, ich trainiere zwar mittlerweile regelmäßig, aber ob ich so fit bin weiß ich selber nicht   

Als Zuschauer werde ich aber 100%ig dabei sein, wobei mich das selber fahren schon reizen würde  

- Aus dem wunderschönen Germering


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. Januar 2005)

das die bayern immer ne extra wurst spielen müsse...  

gruss wbb


----------



## crucho (14. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz,

das hört sich ja bestens an ... zumindest das mit dem Biergarten und der Isar Tour. Also dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen:
Bin Chris, schon fast 30    und hab mir quasi nach 1 harten Jahr Überlegung und Messebesuchen endlich mir mein erstes MTB XC5 gekauft.
Bin zwar nicht ganz unsportlich ( Fussball, laufen ) aber ich denk dass mit dem 24 h Rennen kann ich mir schenken. Zumal der Montagetermin meines Bikes erst am 28.04. ist.

Bis dato heisst es erstmal trainieren und die Winterbeinchen bräunen    

Gruss aus Neuried
crucho


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2005)

hi,
klar wär ich dabei!

hm, ich bin schon 30    

24h rennen ist eher nicht so mein ding, das ausdauertraining ist nicht so meine stärke  bin halt ein alter fun-sportler (so hiess das zumindest früher) und weniger athlet.

achso, beim weißwurschtfrühstück/biergarten kann ich recht ausdauernd sein  

gruß
fone


----------



## roberto_muc (14. Januar 2005)

*@crucho* & *@fone*: schon fast 30 und sogar schon 30? Fühl' mich jetzt wie ein Rentner, warte nämlich schon auf meinen 37. Burzltag...

Ansonsten: Biergarten (siehe meine Hobbies   ) bin ich dabei, gemeinsame Touren / Feierabendrunden wären auch klasse. Die Begeisterung für die 24h halten sich ja eh in Grenzen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass sich unsere Montagetermine nicht zu sehr verzögern, denn mit meinem alten Bike fahr' ich bloß noch inkognito. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir den Gedanken ernsthaft weiterführen, ist nämlich echt eine gute Idee!


----------



## almo (14. Januar 2005)

Isar und Biergarten hoert sich gut an..  , allerdings muss ich meine rare Freizeit immer zwischen biken und Familie aufteilen. Kann es also nicht versprechen.

30?, lang lang ist's her.... gehe auf die 44 zu..  

Komme aus Garching und werden ein XC6 bekommen. Montagetermin 18.4.05.


----------



## Melocross (14. Januar 2005)

Also bei einer Isarrunde, wenn alle ihr Bike haben, sind wir natürlich gern dabei! Super Idee    

Beim 24h Rennen, mhm da fahren wir schon im IBC DIMB RACING Team mit, aber da ohne die Canyons, da müssen unsere Ghosts ran ! 

Könnten ja dann mal öfter Canyon Touren planen, da die Berge fast vor der Tür sind


----------



## stick007 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo Munich People,

ich bin z. Z. Wochenend-Münchener. 
Beim 24h Rennen wäre ich wohl der fahrende Bremsklotz. Ja meine besten Zeiten sind vorbei. Scherz.
Aber bei netten Isar Touren wäre ich natürlich dabei.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jubs (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo, Tölz ist zwar nicht München aber auch nicht weit weg vom Schuss.
Sollte mein XC tatsächlich im April geliefert werden, komme ich euch
die Isar abwärts entgegen (downhill).
Wann ist denn der Termin für das 24 Stunden Rennen?
Gruß Jubs


----------



## Melocross (18. Januar 2005)

das 24h rennen in Muc ist am 25.6/26.6.

KLICK


----------



## bluemuc (20. Januar 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> das 24h rennen in Muc ist am 25.6/26.6.
> 
> KLICK




 die melo.... immer fleissig unterwegs  

erzähl den canyons mal von der ig münchen-umland!

und für doch noch 24-stunden-interessierte: im race-bereich gibts nen thread dazu. wer mag, dort melden. man muss nicht allein 24 stunden fahren. es gibt einer, zweier, vierer und achter-teams. 
unsere achter sind spaß-achter. das schafft auch ein regelmäßig trainierender radler. vorrangig ist dabei immer spaß an der freude.

übrigens an eventuell noch mitlesende damen: wir haben bereits einen damen-achter beisammen. ein zweiter wäre durchaus noch möglich. wenn daran interesse besteht, einfach pn an mich! 

so und jetzt weiterhin viel spaß mit eurer vorfreude auf die wunderschönen räder...


----------



## Knuffi (20. Januar 2005)

@bluemuc

Nette Fotos von Dir beim letzten 24-Stunden Rennen, Respekt   

Sag mal, wie läuft das denn so ab wenn man mit 8 Leuten an den Start geht, muss dann jeder alle 3 Stunden eine Stunde fahren, oder wie ist das geregelt ?

Würde schon auch gerne dieses Jahr da starten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das von der Kondition her packe


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Januar 2005)

@bluemuc:
ich würde gerne mal zum alten Wirt/Thalkirchen kommen. Verfolge Euren Thread im Münchener Forum. Hab aber leider nen anderen Stammtisch am ersten Mittwoch im Monat, von daher sorry geht nicht.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## redrock (21. Januar 2005)

Habe gerade den Interessanten Thread gelesen und muss sagen so eine Canyon Ausfahrt wäre sehr fein, habe ein Canyon Redrock, das von mir etwas verfeinert wurde....

Beim 24 Stunden Rennen bin ich dabei, im Team: "mtb-munich#1,race", wir sind zuversichtlich mindestens auf's Podium bei den 8tern zu kommen. Da ich aber nicht so auf Winterbiken stehe (seit >100Tagen auf keinem Rad mehr )werde ich erst an Ostern wieder angreifen.....

gruß Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (25. Januar 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> @bluemuc
> 
> Nette Fotos von Dir beim letzten 24-Stunden Rennen, Respekt
> 
> ...



hi knuffi!
sorry für späte antwort. 
erstmal danke fürs lob...  

zu deinen fragen:
grundsätzlich kann man bei einem 24-stunden rennen als einzelfahrer, als zweier-, vierer- oder achter-team melden.
die regel ist, dass immer ein fahrer pro team auf der strecke ist. 
gezählt werden am schluß die gefahrenen runden und innerhalb der starterklasse gewertet. 
wie die fahrer untereinander die tatsächlichen fahrzeiten einteilen, ist egal. idealerweise sollte bei einem achter jeder fahrer auf drei stunden kommen. aber dabei ist natürlich der individuelle status der einzelnen fahrer zu berücksichtigen. manche mögen/können nicht nachts fahren, einige sind vielleicht nicht sooo fit... 
natürlich auch immer eine taktische sache. 
am besten geht man das ganze an, indem man von vornherein festlegt, was das team erreichen will. und dann überlegen, wer wann fährt.
wir haben letztes jahr einen vorläufigen fahrplan gemacht, den aber während des rennens einige male verändert.
so. hoffe, du bist ein bißchen schlauer.
wenn noch fragen, am besten pn, da seh ichs eher und dann gibts auch eher antwort.


----------



## bluemuc (25. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @bluemuc:
> ich würde gerne mal zum alten Wirt/Thalkirchen kommen. Verfolge Euren Thread im Münchener Forum. Hab aber leider nen anderen Stammtisch am ersten Mittwoch im Monat, von daher sorry geht nicht.
> 
> Gruss
> Oli



hi oli!
das ist schade...  
meinst nicht, du kannst deinen anderen stammtisch mal hie und da "vertrösten"? 
wir haben noch eine menge guter sachen vor und werden natürlich im sommer auch mal die ein oder andere ausfahrt im rahmen dieser ig machen. 

wär schön, wenn du es mal schaffst. wir sind ja da


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Februar 2005)

schieb, gibt doch inzwischen bestimmt noch ein paar Münchner mehr   

Gruss
Oli

Hey, wer hat den Thread nach hinten verschoben. Wat soll dat denn


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (7. Februar 2005)

redrock schrieb:
			
		

> habe ein Canyon Redrock, das von mir etwas verfeinert wurde.
> gruß Dominik



hi dominik, endlich mal einer mit nem vernünftigen bike    höhöhöhö    

hab auch eins, und auch verfeinert, schnukelig !

wünsch dir was, den anderen canjons und biker´s natürlich auch.

ff


----------



## Melocross (7. Februar 2005)

das mit dem verschieben hier hin find ich jetzt nicht so gut


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Februar 2005)

aha, jetzt entdeck ich den Thread hier    Was soll der Sch_eiss denn? Ohne Ankündigung einfach von den Moderatoren verschoben   
Lieber Moderator, dass ist ein spezieller Canyon Thread, der nur Canyon Biker ansprechen soll. Was hat der zum Geier im bike&single treff verloren  ? Wie soll man so ne große Anzahl an Canyon Biker erreichen?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Melocross (7. Februar 2005)

Habs wie Du auch zufällig entdeckt. Aber wie man da ein Canyon Date ausmachen soll, ist mir dann doch noch ein Rätsel


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2005)

naja, die moderatoren üben halt noch


----------



## bluemuc (9. Februar 2005)

... bin zwar kein canyon-biker , aber habe den thread auch schon gesucht....  

wußte gar nicht, dass man als canyon biker automatisch unter single fällt...


----------



## Torsten (10. Februar 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin zwar kein canyon-biker , aber habe den thread auch schon gesucht....
> 
> wußte gar nicht, dass man als canyon biker automatisch unter single fällt...



Das Forum heißt *Bike-* und Single-*Treff* 

Das Canyon-Forum ist ein Support-Forum, bitte dazu auch den *Thread * beachten.

Wenn wir es den Münchener erlauben, einen solchen Thread dort zu führen, dann müssen wir es auch allen anderen erlauben. Das wäre der Überlichtlichkeit nicht sehr dienlich, zumal das Forum sowieso schon recht unübersichtlich ist.  Aus diesem Grund wurde der Thread verschoben.

Gruß Torsten
Moderator Herstelleforen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (10. Februar 2005)

@ Torsten
Wäre es möglich sobald die ersten Bikes da sind, so einen Canyon Treff Thread im Canyon Forum stehen zulassen, so das man was planen kann? Weil im Bike/Single Treff schaut ja keiner rein.

Gut, es ist ein Support Forum, aber ich glaub schaden kann es Canyon auch nicht, wenn mal andere Themen untergemischt sind und es ist doch toll wenn sich die Canyon Kunden positiv zusammen tun.
...und schöne Canyon Bilder gibts dann auch zusehen....


----------



## Torsten (10. Februar 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @ Torsten
> Wäre es möglich sobald die ersten Bikes da sind, so einen Canyon Treff Thread im Canyon Forum stehen zulassen, so das man was planen kann? Weil im Bike/Single Treff schaut ja keiner rein.


Man könnte einen generellen Thread einrichten, der oben steht, dort würden dann aber alles reinlaufen...



			
				Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, es ist ein Support Forum, aber ich glaub schaden kann es Canyon auch nicht, wenn mal andere Themen untergemischt sind und es ist doch toll wenn sich die Canyon Kunden positiv zusammen tun.
> ...und schöne Canyon Bilder gibts dann auch zusehen....


Wir sind da schon recht tolerant, so finde ich, aber seit einger Zeit nimmt das etwas überhand, da wird in den Threads viel vom eigentlichen Thema abgewichen und sich quasi "unterhalten", dafür sollte der Chat genutzt werden.

Was die Bilder betrifft, gilt das gleiche: es gibt einen generellen Thread 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MB_Bazillus (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Leutz,
hab mir auch ein Canyon ES 9 gesichert - bin aber täglich am überlegen, ob ich es nehmen soll, oder mir doch lieber im Bikeshop was zusammenstellen lassen soll! Wie auch immer - wenn ich mich fürs Canyon entscheide, dann bekomme ich es Ende Mai     Ich rechne also ehrlich gesagt erst im Juni damit!

Und wenn, dann komme ich natürlich gerne mit an die Isar!

Grüße
Bazillus

EDIT: Wieso ist das eigentlich hier in diesem Forum so supergenau kontrolliert? In anderen Foren, in denen ich mich herumtreibe, schreibt jeder gerade irgendwo, was ihm gerade einfällt! Funktioniert auch nicht schlechter als dieses Forum hier!


----------



## Melocross (11. Februar 2005)

@Torsten

...Regeln über Regeln....
Aber könnte man nicht einfach so einen Planungsthread wenn alle Ihre Bikes haben und bis es dann zu einer Canyon Tour gekommen ist stehen lassen, danach konnt Ihr den Thread dann wieder hierher verschieben.
Gut, dann wird es evtl. mehrere geben, aber das ist ja auch was einmaliges und nur so kann man die meisten Canyon Fahrer erreichen, weil hier im Bike und Single Treff  bringt das alles nichts.

Wäre echt toll, wenn Ihr 3 Mods Euch das nochmal übelegt.

 Habt ein Herz für Canyon Fahrer!!


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Februar 2005)

Tja, manchmal können halt die Mods Sinn von Unsinn nicht unterscheiden   Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber so ein Thread hier macht sowas von Null Sinn. Natürlich muss in einem Forum auch ne gewisse Ordnung herrschen.... Aber was will man machen. 
Ich hab da ne Idee !!!! Alle die diesen Thread hier kennen, können sich ja ne Signatur erstellen mit Linkverweis   

Was haltet Ihr davon??

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Februar 2005)

Hab mir mal in der Signatur nen Link erstellt, geht`s oder geht´s nicht....  

yes, es geht    Also, was haltet Ihr davon, so weiss jeder sofort Bescheid, wenn wir irgendwo Beiträge posten???

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Melocross (11. Februar 2005)

ja, das können wir gerne machen! Ich hoffe nur wenns soweit ist, das es wirklich dann auch alle mitbekommen, ansonsten tuts mir leid Torsten, weil ich muss dann doch nen Thread im Canyon Forum starten in der Hoffnung das Du im Urlaub bist    
... evtl. bist ja bis dahin schon etwas lockerer


----------



## Torsten (12. Februar 2005)

so, der Thread ist erstmal zurückgeschoben, steht aber weiter unter Beobachtung!!!

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------



## roberto_muc (12. Februar 2005)

Huch, was ist denn hier passiert? Da hat man mal ein paar Wochen keine Zeit reinzuschauen, und dann landet unser Canyon-Thread urplötzlich in irgendeinem Single-Thread. Habe mir nochmal alle Beiträge durchgelesen und aber auch nicht die geringste Spur von irgendwelchem Singlegedöhns ausmachen können.

Warum so verkrampft? Sollen wir hier alle Kopien unserer Bestellscheine posten? 

Also, ich mach' mal den Anfang: ich suche keine Frau und meine Freundin weiß, daß ich mich hier rumtreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKH-Rider (13. Februar 2005)

@ Torsten Danke für deine relative einsicht   , wir sollten uns nun wieder auf unser treffen besinnen und das "schieb" thema ruhen lassen


----------



## Knuffi (30. März 2005)

So leute, auch wenn sich der Montagetermin anscheinend nach hinten verschiebt, es wird langsam ernst für uns   

Wie wäre es mit dem ersten Treffen des "Canyon Team München" so gegen mitte/ende Mai, bis dahin dürften alle Ihre Bikes haben.

Vorschläge bezüglich Datum und Treffpunkt ??? - Einfach Posten   

Wie wäre es mit Sonntag 22.05 ???


----------



## Melocross (30. März 2005)

also wenn die Bikes "tatsächlich" bis dahin da sind, dann sind wir dabei

wie schauts aus mit *Treffpunkt:* 

Deutsche Museum und dann Richtung Tierpark - Grünwald- Schäftlarn und dann auf dem Rückweg in den Biergarten


----------



## Augus1328 (30. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wenn auch mein Bike bis dahin da ist, dann bin ich auch am 22.05. dabei. Würd auch vorschlagen Isartour oder halt ne richtige Tour wie z.B. Herzogstand. Kann man ja noch kurzfristig überlegen, wobei Biergarten zum Ratschen schon besser ist.   

Prost
Da Oli


----------



## roberto_muc (30. März 2005)

Gute Idee, wäre dabei, mit der gleichen Einschränkung wie Oli: mein Bike hätte ich dann schon gerne.

Herzogstand ist auch 'ne gute Idee, zum Warmfahren, finde ich, ist die Heimrunde allerdings doch besser geeignet.

Eine anschließende "Besprechung" im Biergarten ist fast zwingend notwendig! Schließlich müssen wir doch irgendwo unsere nächste, echte Tour planen. Und: Bier hat ohne Ende Kohlenhydrate! Glaub ich...


----------



## Melocross (30. März 2005)

genau Herzogstand mach ma dann au mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (31. März 2005)

Bin auch auf jeden Fall für einen Biergartenbesuch nach der Runde. Wollen es ja gemütlich angehen lassen


----------



## Compagnon (31. März 2005)

Ich wär für den Biergartenbesuch schon vor der Runde  . Dann wird die Tour erst richtig gemütlich


----------



## Augus1328 (31. März 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär für den Biergartenbesuch schon vor der Runde  . Dann wird die Tour erst richtig gemütlich



   

In diesem Sinne
Prost
Don Olisito


----------



## Knuffi (31. März 2005)

Wir können ja gleich Biergartenhopping machen   

Hoffentlich setzen wir dann auf dem Heimweg die guten Canyon Bikes ( falls sie jemals kommen ) nicht in den Graben


----------



## Melocross (31. März 2005)

...ja wenn überhaupt


----------



## Canyonier (31. März 2005)

Ich befürchte bei dem Termin müsst ihr leider ohne mich losziehen, vom 19. bis 22.5. ist in Italien Mille Miglia. Da muss ich hin, egal ob die Welt untergeht oder sonst etwas ist. Trotzdem wünsch ich natürlich allen viel Spaß, vielleicht ändert sich der Termin ja noch...


----------



## Melocross (1. April 2005)

mhm, wir sollten wirklich versuchen einen Termin für alle zufinden also lasst uns den Termin verschieben:

wie schauts bei Euch mit diesem WE aus

*28.5/29.5*


----------



## Canyonier (1. April 2005)

Am 27. hab ich ne Party, das wird ne lange Nacht...
Wenn ihr allerdings nicht gleich am 28. früh morgens los wollt sehe ich bei mir keine Probleme...
Ihr müsst euch aber nicht nach mir richten, ich vermute mal es wird sehr schwer einen Termin zu finden, bei dem wirklich jeder Zeit hat. Wenn sonst am 22. alle Zeit haben könnt ihr ja auch ohne mich fahren... (Das soll aber nicht heißen, ich hab keine Lust   )


----------



## Melocross (1. April 2005)

mhm, schauen wir einfach wann die meisten können.

Ich hoffe doch auch das da nicht nur einmal was zam geht


----------



## Augus1328 (1. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, wir sollten wirklich versuchen einen Termin für alle zufinden also lasst uns den Termin verschieben:
> 
> wie schauts bei Euch mit diesem WE aus
> 
> *28.5/29.5*



Servus Melocross,

kritisches Datum, weil am Do. 26.05. Frohnleichnam ist u. bestimmt einige, u.a. meiner einer, mit Ihren Bikes über`s verlängerte Wochenende weg sind.

22.05. find ich wirklich ganz gut, jedem kann man`s eh nicht recht machen. Vielleicht passt`s bei denen, die dieses mal nicht können, beim nächsten Mal besser.

Salve
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (2. April 2005)

Grüß Gott,

als Bekannter und entfernter Nachbar des Herrn Augus1328, einsamer eingewanderter Student aus dem benachbarten Ba-Wü nach Schwabing und ebenfalls passionierter, aber leider KEIN Canyon sondern Scott Nitrous Biker, beantrage ich hiermit die Stelle des Minderheitsbeauftragten in eurer Gemeinschaft, einhergehend mit der Teilnahme am Weißwurstfrühstück.

Hochachtungsvoll

FrohesNeues


----------



## Melocross (2. April 2005)

ok, dann lassen wir den Termin 

*22.5*

@ FrohesNeues

da drücken wir mal ein Auge zu


----------



## Augus1328 (2. April 2005)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß Gott,
> 
> als Bekannter und entfernter Nachbar des Herrn Augus1328, einsamer eingewanderter Student aus dem benachbarten Ba-Wü nach Schwabing und ebenfalls passionierter, aber leider KEIN Canyon sondern Scott Nitrous Biker, beantrage ich hiermit die Stelle des Minderheitsbeauftragten in eurer Gemeinschaft, einhergehend mit der Teilnahme am Weißwurstfrühstück.
> 
> ...



PAPPNASE   

Prost
Da Oli


----------



## FrohesNeues (3. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> PAPPNASE
> 
> Prost
> Da Oli



Pass bloß auf, sonst melde ich deinen Beitrag wegen dieser unglaublichen Diffamierung!!!!


----------



## PWau (9. April 2005)

Wenn ich bis dahin mein Bike habe sollte   wäre ich ebenfalls interessiert.....


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bis dahin mein Bike habe sollte   wäre ich ebenfalls interessiert.....


Tja kleiner, das wird gerade in Deinem speziellen Fall wohl nicht funktionieren   
Anstattdessen, werd ich wohl bis dahin mein Rad schon wieder zum Service schicken müssen, weil ichs ja bis dahin schon sooooo lange gefahren hab   
Nee, ich wünsch Dir natürlich das nix weiter dazwischen kommt und Du Deinen neuen Hobel baldmöglichst in den Fingern hältst   
Vorallem weil Du es ja mit deinem momentanen Bike wirklich nötig hättest    

See You!!!!!, und vergiss ned, ned


----------



## Knuffi (10. April 2005)

@PWau - Zwölfender

Wenn Du weiterhin so hart trainierst, hast Du Dir Dein XC5 wirklich hart erarbeitet 

Dann kann der Haufen Schrott mit dem Namen Bulls  :kotz: endlich mal im Keller verschwinden   

Bis die Tage     

@Hauptsache Spaß

Sei ned so hart zu unserem kleinen Hirschen


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (10. April 2005)

Ne Ne, keine Angst,   
Aber was PWau grad abzieht, will er Spanien glaube ich in einer Woche fahren  , aber ich denk mal spätestens der V wird ihm des dann schon erklären   

PWau hat mich heut erst wieder mal ums Haus gesprengt   , Yeah, der Sommer kann kommen  
Aber des mit der Kalthopfenschale sollten wir mal nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.


----------



## Teichlinse (11. April 2005)

hallo...will mich nu auch mal vorstellen. bin die anastazia und wohnhaft in Grafing...also nen steinwurf von münchen entfernt. 

so...soviel dazu. würde natürlich auch gerne vorbeischauen bei diesem exclusiven canyon-event.   aaaaaber großes problem..hab die woche erfahren das mein bike voraussichtlich erst in der KW 20 kommt.    

damit wäre für mich der 22.05 gegessen. finde ich sehr schade aber ich wünsch euch viel spaß und vielleicht ändert sich ja doch noch was.

grüße 

linsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (11. April 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Ne, keine Angst,
> Aber was PWau grad abzieht, will er Spanien glaube ich in einer Woche fahren  , aber ich denk mal spätestens der V wird ihm des dann schon erklären
> 
> PWau hat mich heut erst wieder mal ums Haus gesprengt   , Yeah, der Sommer kann kommen
> Aber des mit der Kalthopfenschale sollten wir mal nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.



Das der V ihm das beibringt, da bin ich mir sicher    

Ja, der PWau möchte wirklich ein ganz großer Sportler werden, nicht nur am Tresen   

Kalthopfenschale    IMMER GERNE    Biergarten wäre mal wieder klasse oder eine schöne Andechs Tour   

@Teichlinse

Willkommen im Club   
Der 22.05 könnte für viele zum Problem werden, da wohl einige Ihr Bike bis dahin nicht haben werden... Sehr schade !!!


----------



## PWau (11. April 2005)

@Germering
Je mehr ich jetzt trainiere, desto mehr kann ich in Spanien  ....

Wie auch immer, so platt wie ich gestern Abend war ist es entweder zuviel (hoffentlich) oder zuwenig Training im Moment!   

Steht eigentlich schon fest wo man sich am 22.5. treffen will? (oder hab ich es nur nicht mitbekommen?)


----------



## Knuffi (11. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> @Germering
> Je mehr ich jetzt trainiere, desto mehr kann ich in Spanien  ....
> 
> Wie auch immer, so platt wie ich gestern Abend war ist es entweder zuviel (hoffentlich) oder zuwenig Training im Moment!
> ...



Ein genauer Treffpunkt ist noch nicht vereinbart...

Aber das Ziel ist ein   Garten   

Trainiere nur schön weiter, wenn Du beim Biken so gut wirst wie beim Hirschkampf, dann schicken wir Dich zu Olympia


----------



## Teichlinse (11. April 2005)

@Teichlinse

Willkommen im Club   
Der 22.05 könnte für viele zum Problem werden, da wohl einige Ihr Bike bis dahin nicht haben werden... Sehr schade !!![/QUOTE]

yo...super großes dank.   
aber wenn's nach mir ginge wäre ich lieber nem anderen club beigetreten. am liebsten dorthin, bei dem man vorher gefragt wird ob da eventuelles interesse zwecks betritt besteht.   
aber so wie es aussieht befinde ich mich in allerbester gesellschaft.


----------



## PWau (11. April 2005)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, ein paar Vorteile hat diese Wartezeit schon...
z.B. fühlen sich  Canyon Fahrer irgendwie verbunden, da man weiß was der andere durchgemacht hat!   
Brauchen wir denn eigentlich ein Bike um in den Biergarten zu gehen???   
Zumindest das Diskutieren wäre angenehmer als ...hier...


----------



## Teichlinse (11. April 2005)

jaja...geteiltes leid ist halbes leid.   

und recht hascht...für einen gepflegten handelsüblichen radler-rausch und anschließende diskussionslaune braucht ma net unbedingt das bike.   

damit wäre die sichere heimfahrt auch gesichert.   


grüße linsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (12. April 2005)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig!   
Hmmmmm...stell mir das gerade vor...20 betrunkene Canyon Biker versuchen mit einem "gepflegten handelsüblichen radler-rausch" das eigene Rad wiederzufinden...


----------



## Augus1328 (12. April 2005)

Ja Servus...... Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann fährt halb Germering ein Canyon Bike   - Die Canyon Germering Mafia   
Stimmt, 20 besoffene Radler u. 15 davon suchen Ihr ES6 oder XC5. Na gottseidank bin ich vermutlich der Einzige mit einem BM-SL  

Habe die Ehre
Da Oli


----------



## PWau (12. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Servus...... Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann fährt halb Germering ein Canyon Bike   - Die Canyon Germering Mafia
> Stimmt, 20 besoffene Radler u. 15 davon suchen Ihr ES6 oder XC5. Na gottseidank bin ich vermutlich der Einzige mit einem BM-SL
> 
> Habe die Ehre
> Da Oli


Vermutlich der einzige, aber nicht minder Betrunkene!  :kotz: 

Du bist aber nicht auch zufällig aus Germering August1328, oder?


----------



## Knuffi (12. April 2005)

Verdammt, wenn ich jetzt doch auf Cube umschwenke, dann gehöre ich ja gar nicht mehr zur - *Canyon Mafia Germering*

Da würde sich das warten bis ende Mai ja fast lohnen   

Naja, jetzt erstmal warten wann mich mein Cube Dealer Anruft das ich das Teil da mal probe fahren kann, evtl. hat sich das dann eh schnell erledigt und ich warte auf mein ES6, auch wenn es mich immer noch   

Die Münchener stehen aber nicht zufällig alle auf extrem hohen   Genuss, oder


----------



## Augus1328 (12. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist aber nicht auch zufällig aus Germering August1328, oder?



Nöööö, bin nicht aus Germering....

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Teichlinse (12. April 2005)

tja...dann wohl für den trip auf alle fälle den helm nicht vegessen   

und bei der gelegenheit auch gleich noch ein anti-torkel-system ans rad geschraubt.....siehe stützräder.   
dann klappt's auch mit dem  :kotz: während der fahrt.

stell mir das grad in der ausführung mal 20 vor....top kann ich nur sagen!   

prost und grüße

linsi


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (13. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig!
> Hmmmmm...stell mir das gerade vor...20 betrunkene Canyon Biker versuchen mit einem "gepflegten handelsüblichen radler-rausch" das eigene Rad wiederzufinden...


  Na da bin ich ja froh das ich ein Yellowstone habe!!!, findet sich doch leichter im Rausch zwischen den ganzen Fullys


----------



## PWau (14. April 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich ja froh das ich ein Yellowstone habe!!!, findet sich doch leichter im Rausch zwischen den ganzen Fullys


Jetzt wird mir alles klar warum Du Dir das einzige Fahrrag von Canyon mit Signalfarbe bestellt hast!    
Jetzt muss ich es auch hier nochmal kundtun...mein XC5 wird am Dienstag fertig montiert, die Teile sind heute gekommen...


----------



## crucho (14. April 2005)

@ PWau

Sag mal wann haste denn bestellt und wann wurde der Montagetermin anfangs festgelegt? 
Kanns auch nicht mehr aushalten ... bitte bitte montiert mein Bike    ... ich bestell sonst immer mehr Bikekram


----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird mir alles klar warum Du Dir das einzige Fahrrag von Canyon mit Signalfarbe bestellt hast!
> Jetzt muss ich es auch hier nochmal kundtun...mein XC5 wird am Dienstag fertig montiert, die Teile sind heute gekommen...



Glückwunsch....   

Warte auch gespannt, angeblich sollen die Teile für mein BM-SL auch da sein. Eine konkrete Anwort bzgl. Montagetermin konnte man mir aber nicht geben, Auskunft innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen.   
Bitte, bitte Canyon, ich fahr am 29.04. für 9 Tage an Gardasee. Ich brauch dat Teil dringend. Ich mach für Euch ja quasi Werbung vor Ort   Billigeres Marketing kann`s ja garnicht geben.

Servus
Da Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (14. April 2005)

Montagetermin am 19. und Urlaub am 29. ist auch Mutig...

auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> Montagetermin am 19. und Urlaub am 29. ist auch Mutig...
> 
> auf jeden Fall viel Glück



hätte in der Not noch mein geiles Hardtail, aber wer bevorzugt nicht lieber ein Fully am Gardasee....


----------



## PWau (14. April 2005)

Montagetermin war ursprünglich morgen sprich 15.04.2005...es verschiebt sich also um 3 Tage, aber damit kann ich leben....  
Mit etwas Glück kommt es nächste Woche....   
Was ich erzählt bekommen habe klang "relativ überzeugend". Angeblich sind die Teile heute eingetroffen und ab morgen beginnt die Montage zumindest fürs XC5...
Das einzige was ich im Moment bemäkeln könnte, wäre das man keine Info bekommt wenn das Bike fertig ist, bzw. verschickt wird. Das ist heute Standard bei jedem Internet Versand  ....aber wen interessiert das im nachhinein....


----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2005)

@PWau: Übrigens, klasse Signatur   

Gruss vom Oli


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (15. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird mir alles klar warum Du Dir das einzige Fahrrag von Canyon mit Signalfarbe bestellt hast!
> Jetzt muss ich es auch hier nochmal kundtun...mein XC5 wird am Dienstag fertig montiert, die Teile sind heute gekommen...


  Diesen Dienstag !!!? Mach Scheiß, geht ja doch schneller anscheinend, brauchst also garned rum  
Mann, meld Dich aber dann gleich a mal, so ein XC 5 würd ich mir auch gern mal life ansehen!!

Bin schon heiß, der Berg Ruft


----------



## PWau (15. April 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Dienstag !!!? Mach Scheiß, geht ja doch schneller anscheinend, brauchst also garned rum
> Mann, meld Dich aber dann gleich a mal, so ein XC 5 würd ich mir auch gern mal life ansehen!!
> 
> Bin schon heiß, der Berg Ruft


Ich glaub da erst dran wenn ich das Ding in meinen Händen halte....aber dann...geh ich erst mal einen drauf   !!!  ...Oder ich schmeiss eine XC5- -Party! 
Hab ned rumgeheult, nach so langer Wartezeit wird das alles irgendwie nur sehr irreal! Kenn das Bike wie fast jeder nur von den Bildern!


----------



## Knuffi (15. April 2005)

Lass das Teil doch gleich in der Kiste und schicke es wieder zurück, kannste gleich zum   gehen   

Sehr schön, ihr habt schon alle Eure Bikes und könnt trainieren während ich körperlich angeschlagen bin und auch noch kein Bike habe, so langsam   ich durch...

Ich glaube ich ergebe mich dem  , das geht immer und brauch auch nur ein Glas als Sportgerät


----------



## PWau (15. April 2005)

Spinnst Du??? Auspacken lohnt sich allemal   ...und dann geh ich zum


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (15. April 2005)

Und die ganze party geht auf @PWau, gibts auch   , is ja schließlich ein Fully   

Vergiß nicht mich anzurufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (18. April 2005)

Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand aus dem Münchner Raum sein Fully bekommen? 

Schöne Grüße an den unglücklichen Canyonier den ich gerstern bei der Bikebahn an der Isar getroffen habe....(sorry, hab vergessen nach Deinem Namen zu fragen), evtl. biste ja auch hier unterwegs.   
Ich hoffe Deine Geschichte mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen ist kein schlechtes Omen...


----------



## Augus1328 (18. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Deine Geschichte mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen ist kein schlechtes Omen...



Welches Modell?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## PWau (18. April 2005)

@Augus1328
Puhhhhhhhhh....  nachdem ich mich erst seit den 2005er Modellen mit Canyon beschäftige kann ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau sagen, ich meine XC4 von 2004...wenn das auch blau-silber war.  
Morgen hat mein Bike Burzeltag....


----------



## Knuffi (19. April 2005)

Rrrrrichtig !!! Das XC4 2004 war blau-silber   

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag für Dein Bike   

Lass uns darauf einen      

Mein   hängt an Canyon, aber der Tag des Cube's rückt unaufhaltsam näher...

Habe sogar schon ein XC7 als Alternative angeschaut, aber mit Dual Control und XT-Scheibenbremsen kann ich mich so garnicht anfreunden, schade


----------



## PWau (19. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe sogar schon ein XC7 als Alternative angeschaut, aber mit Dual Control und XT-Scheibenbremsen kann ich mich so garnicht anfreunden, schade


Du denkst aber nicht ernsthaft darüber nach Dir ein anderes Canyon zu bestellen, dann wartest ja wieder ewig.... ...oder woher bekommste das???


----------



## Knuffi (19. April 2005)

Hätte evtl. ein XC7 genommen und versucht da was mit der Lieferzeit zu machen, da diese Bikes ja schon lieferbar sind, aber wie gesagt, Dual Control und XT Scheibenbremsen kommen nicht in Frage   

Ich werde mir jetzt einen Montageständer zulegen und als Euer Techniker auftreten, so kann ich immer mal ein Canyon probefahren und muss nicht so lange auf ein eigenes Bike warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (19. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir jetzt einen Montageständer zulegen und als Euer Techniker auftreten, so kann ich immer mal ein Canyon probefahren und muss nicht so lange auf ein eigenes Bike warten


Riesenidee....wie wärs als Verpflegungsfahrer mit meinem Bus für Spanien?


----------



## Jubs (21. April 2005)

Fährt einer von Euch den Tegernseer Marathon am 5.6.2005 mit?
Ich hoffe ich/wir können dann mit den neuen Bikes an den Start rollen.


----------



## Knuffi (22. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Riesenidee....wie wärs als Verpflegungsfahrer mit meinem Bus für Spanien?



Logo, bin dabei    Gib mir den Schlüssel für das gute Stück und ich kutschiere ihn da runter. Möchte aber lieber selber fahren   

Leiste hinüber, kein Bike, keinen Urlaub aber trotzdem gut drauf


----------



## Knuffi (22. April 2005)

Jubs schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt einer von Euch den Tegernseer Marathon am 5.6.2005 mit?
> Ich hoffe ich/wir können dann mit den neuen Bikes an den Start rollen.



Für einen Marathon wird es bei mir von der Kondition noch nicht ganz reichen, aber für PWau und Hauptsache Spaß wäre das bestimmt locker machbar   

Wenn Ihr Lust dazu habt Jungs, ich begleite Euch gerne zum Tegernsee
( lecker Brauhaus am Start    )


----------



## PWau (22. April 2005)

@Knuffi
Jetzt mach mal halblang.....bin doch kein Voll(!)profi....oder vielleicht doch      
Auch ich hab (immer noch) kein Bike!!!    Nicht wie viele anderen die hier rumheulen obwohl sie 5 geile Bikes im Keller stehen, sonder ich hab wie Du weißt überhaupt kein Bike mit dem man solche Sachen machen kann....  

@Jubs
Was geht da ab? Haste ein paar Infos?   

Die ersten bekommen die Tage wohl Ihr XC5....will auch.... ...isch hab zweihundert Puls...bald


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (22. April 2005)

Hi Knuffi,
des mit nem Marathon kannst de glaube ich getrost stecken lassen, die Kondi langt fürn Hausgebrauch, aber dann wars sas auch scho wieder.
Aber in der Tegernseegegend eine schöne Runde mit anschließendem Brauhaus   bin ich natürlich schon zu haben!!!

und PWau, des mit deinem 200er Puls kommt nicht von der aufregung, sondern eher vom "Herrengedeck"  

Jez aber raus in die Sonne,   hab nämlich scho Feierabend


----------



## Knuffi (22. April 2005)

@PWau
Du bist mit Sicherheit ein VOLL Profi    

@Hauptsache Spaß
Musste mich gerade an meinem Drehstuhl festhalten, vom "Herrengedeck"      *Brüll*   

@Alle
Egal ob es hier rein gehört oder nicht, ich habe zwei WM Karten, ich drehe heute noch durch vor Freude    

Wenn ich jetzt auch noch die Info bekommen würde das irgendein Bike fertig wäre, dann würde das eines der schönesten Wochenenden seit langem werden


----------



## PWau (22. April 2005)

...Canyon ist schuld wenn ich mich weiter nur    ....vor lauter Frust!   Sonst wär ich das ganze WE nur am Biken...
Diese WE wird es mal wieder Zeit für das ein oder andere Herrengedeck....  in D-Dorf


----------



## Augus1328 (22. April 2005)

[email protected]
Egal ob es hier rein gehört oder nicht schrieb:


> Ich hab heute insgesamt 4 Mails bekommen in denen stand, dass ich leider keine WM Karten bekomme. Ich könnt heulen, hätte mich so auf`s Eröffnungsspiel in der Allianz Arena gefreut.
> 
> Gruss
> Oli


----------



## Melocross (22. April 2005)

Wir fahren auch den Tegernsee Marathon und sind auch schon gemeldet.
Fahren die kleine Runde von insgesamt 3.
Wird aber mit den Ghosts gefahren und ned mit den ES.
evtl. sieht man sich ja dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jubs (22. April 2005)

Infos zum Marathon Tegernsee findet Ihr unter:
http://www.mtb-festival.de/
Ich würde gerne die mittlere Runde fahren. Wenn ich es schaffe.
Vielleicht kann ich sie vorher schon mal testen.


----------



## Knuffi (2. Mai 2005)

So liebe Münchener und Canyon Freunde, wie schaut es jetzt aus mit dem 22.05 ? Steht der Termin   

Denke das bis dahin alle ihr Bike haben werden, hoffe das das bei Mellocross auch klappt  

Wo und wann könnten wir uns denn treffen   

Bis die Tage


----------



## BKH-Rider (2. Mai 2005)

@ Knuffi , bleib bei Canyon  es wird sich lohnen

bei Melo wird es schon sehr knapp werden aber sie fährt dann mit ihrem anderen Bike mit.

wie siehts jetzt aus mit genauen Infos wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit?


----------



## Knuffi (2. Mai 2005)

@BKH-Rider

Werde jetzt wohl auch dabei bleiben, das Cube wird nämlich genausowenig geliefert und in der KW20 soll ja das Canyon dann auch kommen.

Ich drück Melo die   das es auch bei Ihr rechtzeitig kommt.

Ich würde sagen 10 Uhr ist eine gute Zeit, das Wetter sollte halt halbwegs passen. Nur WO habe ich keinen Paln, denke mal eine schöne Isar Tour wäre ganz nett, sind auch einige Biergärten auf dem Weg   

Wo trifft man sich dafür am besten   

Bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (2. Mai 2005)

Moin Knuffi, erstmal fett respekt für gestern  

Ein ganz netter einstiegspunkt wäre die Waldwirtschaft Großhesseloh, da sollten eigentlich alle aus dem Münchner Raum auch mit dem Fahrrad hinkommen, nach einem Geselligen   könnten wir uns dann nach Lust und Laune die Isar hinaufkämpfen, Biergärten gibts da dann schon ein paar, wenn dann die Kondition ( in welcher hinsicht auch immer) etwas nachlässt, könnten wir auf der gegenüberliegenden Isarseite zurück nach Thalkirchen zur Flosslände radeln, 

Ich warte auf alternativeinstiegspunkte!!

Servus Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## Knuffi (2. Mai 2005)

@ Hauptsache Spaß

Danke für den "fett Respekt", auch wenn mir heute wirklich alles weh tut, der Sturz tut sein übriges, aber es war eine traumhafte Tour   

Finde Deinen Vorschlag sehr gut, Waldwirtschaft ist perfekt   

Was meint der Rest


----------



## PWau (2. Mai 2005)

Was für ein Einstiegspunkt!!!


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (5. Mai 2005)

Tja, sind jetzt bei dem schlechten Wetter wieder alle im Winterschlaf, oder hat keiner mehr Zeit weils Wetter gut genung ist das man mit dem Rad ums Haus prügelt???
Naja, ein paar werdens schon werden bis zum Munich-Canyon treff


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Mai 2005)

Moin,

back from Lago.... Die Schnarchzapfen von Canyon haben mir ne Rechnung mit der Bitte um Überweisung geschickt, statt wie vereinbart per Nachnahme, lach... Hab gestern überwiesen. D.h. Bike ist Ende der Woche da, bin natürlich auch dabei am 22.05.. 

Wie wär`s mit Treffpunkt Tierpark um 10 Uhr? Wäre mir fast lieber. Dann könnt ma gleich die ersten Trails mitnehmen.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (9. Mai 2005)

Bin auch dafür, wenigstens ein bißchen Alibi-biken wäre nicht schlecht!!!   ...und dann


----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

Servus Augus1328 !

Hoffe das die bei mir per Nachnahme liefern sonst    

Wenn alles gut geht könnte es spätestens Samstag da sein. Am 22.05 haben die 60er ihr letztes Heimspiel auf Giesings Höhen, da muss ich auf jeden Fall hin.

Bin somit am 22.05 leider nicht dabei, bei mir ginge erst eine Woche später, aber da können schon wieder andere nicht ( z.B. Pwau ). 

Werden uns ja aber hoffentlich öfter mal treffen


----------



## PWau (9. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin somit am 22.05 leider nicht dabei, bei mir ginge erst eine Woche später, aber da können schon wieder andere nicht ( z.B. Pwau ).


Stimmt nicht, am Sonntag 29.05. hätte ich durchaus Zeit!!!


----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

@Pwau 
Da habe ich dann wohl was verwechselt...

Wie schaut es denn beim Rest mit 29.05 aus   

Wegen mir alleine brauchen wir den Termin natürlich nicht verschieben   

Wäre aber schon auch gerne dabei


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Mai 2005)

Also der 29.05. ist mir lieber. Ich fahre am 22.05. einen Radmarathon.
Aber es wird unmöglich sein, einen Termin zu finden, der allen passt.


----------



## Melocross (9. Mai 2005)

mhm, 29. ist bei uns schlecht... aber wie schauts bei Euch am 23.5 aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, 29. ist bei uns schlecht... aber wie schauts bei Euch am 23.5 aus


23.5? Wird doch wahrscheinlich einigen nicht so passen, da des a Montag is!!

 Na gut, ich  hätt scho Zeit wies ausschaut.
Wie auch am 22.5 , dafür am 29.5 nicht.

Tierpark als Start wäre OK  

Wie schauts beim Rest aus


----------



## Melocross (10. Mai 2005)

ups..... ich meinte Samstag den 21.5


----------



## PWau (10. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ups..... ich meinte Samstag den 21.5


Wegen mir gerne...


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Mai 2005)

Moin,

wir hatten uns doch schon vor geraumer Zeit auf den 22.05. geeinigt. Prinzipiell geht bei mir auch der 21.05. Hab mir das ganze We freigehalten zum Biken. Das verlängerte We eine Woche später geht bei mir definitiv nicht...

Also, 21.05. oder 22.05. wäre mir recht! Aber stehen sollte es langsam, sonst mach ich was anderes   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Knuffi (10. Mai 2005)

Dann lasst mal ruhig den 22.5    Bin dann das nächste mal dabei


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Mai 2005)

@Knuffi:
Der Samstag 21.05. würd doch bei Dir auch gehen, oder? 60er spielen ja erst am Sonntag....

Leute, wir machen des jetzt anders. Bitte Liste fortführen mit kopieren u. Namen ergänzen wer an welchem Tag Zeit hat. Dann schau mer mal   

Samstag, 21.05.05
Augus1328


Sonntag, 22.05.05
Augus1328


----------



## Melocross (10. Mai 2005)

wir können

Samstag, 21.05.05
Augus1328
melocross
BKH-Rider


Sonntag, 22.05.05
Augus1328
melocross
BKH-Rider


----------



## Knuffi (10. Mai 2005)

@Augus1328

Am Samstag muss ich leider meiner Nebentätigkeit nachgehen, in einer Wirtschaft bedienen, irgendwie muss ja das teure Hobby Canyon finanziert werden   

Also wie gesagt, ich falle leider für beide Tage aus, bin zwar traurig darüber, aber es lässt sich nun mal nicht ändern


----------



## Melocross (10. Mai 2005)

@ Knuffi, arbeitest du denn den ganzen Tag in der Wirtschaft?


----------



## Knuffi (10. Mai 2005)

Ja leider, fange um 10 Uhr morgens an und dann geht der Spaß meistens so bis 24 Uhr oder auch mal später  :kotz: 

Solltet ihr natürlich noch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden unterwegs sein, dann komme ich natürlich noch nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (10. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> wir können
> 
> Samstag, 21.05.05
> Augus1328
> ...


----------



## PWau (11. Mai 2005)

Samstag, 21.05.05
Augus1328
melocross
BKH-Rider
Hauptsache Spaß
PWau

Sonntag, 22.05.05
Augus1328
melocross
BKH-Rider
Hauptsache Spaß
PWau

Scheinbar spielt der Tag keine Rolle!


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Mai 2005)

Wie schaut`s nun aus? Von der Anfangseuphorie ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen... Wo sind die ganzen Biker?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Canyonier (17. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar spielt der Tag keine Rolle!


Bin vom 18.5-22.5 in Italien


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Mai 2005)

ab 23.05. bis 28.05. bin ich mal wieder am Lago, aber diesmal mit der neuen Kiste   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## LittleDevil666 (17. Mai 2005)

@Germeringer: Bin da!!!

Gruß V


----------



## PWau (17. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> @Germeringer: Bin da!!!
> 
> Gruß V


Do schaug her!!!


----------



## Melocross (17. Mai 2005)

Bin eher dafür das wir es verschieben! Klar ist mir auch das es nie einen Termin geben wird wo alle können, aber jetzt kann ja fast die hälfte nicht.
Zudem ist mein ES6 eh noch nicht da. Liegt irgendwo bei der Post und konnte heute wg. Zeitgründen nicht ausgeliefert werden!!


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Mai 2005)

Wir können auch einen neuen Termin ausmachen.... Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall ab Tierpark unterwegs. Wer sich anschließen will gerne....

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (17. Mai 2005)

Ich denke auch wir sollten das verschieben, wegen einer Hand voll Leuten macht das glaube ich fast keinen Sinn. Wenn sich kein Termin finden läßt wo mehr Leute Zeit haben dann kann man sich ja immer noch so treffen.  

Neuer Terminvorschlag wäre der 4.6/5.6 oder 11.6/12.6, danach bring ich meinem Canyon 3 Wochen spanisch bei!


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Mai 2005)

11/12.06. wäre ok....


----------



## LittleDevil666 (18. Mai 2005)

4.6/5.6 oder 11.6/12.6 währe OK
Wir können auch an beiden Wochenenden fahren


----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

11/12.6 wäre perfekt ! Das WE davor wäre nicht so gut...


----------



## LittleDevil666 (18. Mai 2005)

@Knuffiann bleibst halt das WE davor daheim, PWau ist bestimmt dabei


----------



## PWau (18. Mai 2005)

Worauf Du einen lassen kannst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> @Knuffiann bleibst halt das WE davor daheim, PWau ist bestimmt dabei



Es gibt leute dich nebenbei auch Geld verdienen müssen mein lieber LittleDevil666    Daher kann ich am SA (4.6 ) nicht Biken, SO (5.6) ist aber kein Problem


----------



## LittleDevil666 (18. Mai 2005)

@Knuffi: Sonntag passt ja auch


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> @Knuffi: Sonntag passt ja auch


  Moin V, bin momentan wieder im Land!!!! BMX FOREVER   

Am 5.6 müßt ich mir einrichten können, des mit dem Verschieben des Termins glaube ich ist ziemlich sinnlos, da wir höchstwahrscheinlich nie mehr Leute auf einen Termin bringen werden. Aber Versuch mas halt a mal.  

Ride on!!!!


----------



## LittleDevil666 (19. Mai 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Moin V, bin momentan wieder im Land!!!! BMX FOREVER
> 
> Am 5.6 müßt ich mir einrichten können, des mit dem Verschieben des Termins glaube ich ist ziemlich sinnlos, da wir höchstwahrscheinlich nie mehr Leute auf einen Termin bringen werden. Aber Versuch mas halt a mal.
> 
> Ride on!!!!



Super dann können wir am WE ja mal eine Runde drehen???  
Was für einen Platz hast gemacht  

BMX Rules


----------



## Knuffi (19. Mai 2005)

@Hauptsache Spaß

Servus ! Wie lange bist Du denn im schönen Germering   

Meld Dich mal wenn Du Zeit hast, oder wir machen morgen Nachmittag mal eine schöne Runde, PWau schliesst sich da auch an und der LittleDevil666 ja evtl. auch   

Muss Dir mal mein ES6 vorstellen


----------



## PWau (19. Mai 2005)

@Hauptsache Spass
Willkommen zurück!   
Wie schauts bei Dir mit dem 11./12. aus? 

Ansonsten schaut der 5.6 ganz gut, was meint der Rest? Nicht das das ein Germeringer Treffen wird!   
Versuchen wir es doch nochmal mit einer Liste...
-------------------------------------------------
5.6.
PWau
Hautpsache Spass
Knuffi
LittleDevil666

11.6.
PWau
LittleDevil666
Knuffi

12.6.
PWau
LittleDevil666
Knuffi


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> @Hauptsache Spass
> Willkommen zurück!
> Wie schauts bei Dir mit dem 11./12. aus?
> 
> ...




Moin  , erst mal an alle die mir hier Willkommensgrüße für die Heimkehr geschickt haben vielen Dank!!!!

11.6 u. 12.6 sind bei mir unmöglich, da möcht ich nach Kolbermoor  

Zum Trip an sich, sollte sich jeder von Euch Chaoten mal nen kleinen Schwank anhören, ich Denke das war der geilste Trip, den ich die letzten Jahre unternommen habe  (und ich kann nicht behaupten das ich auf meinen vorherigen Unternehmungen keinen Spaß hatte!!!)

@´littleDevil666 : Platzierung an sich sagt nix über den Erfolg aus  , den ersten Tag hab ich nur ******* gebaut, was gleich mal in 2 x auf die Fresse ausgeprägt hat  , war aber nur bei einem Sturz selber schuld, aber ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit gehen halt manche Kurven nicht mehr  

2. Tag war da schon geiler, weiter bis ins 1/4 Finale, und in einem Vorlauf sogar 2.   

Aber das geile war halt wie immer das Drumherum!!!!

Fazit: 1 Woche Vollgas, jede Menge   Leute, jede Menge   , supergeile Tracks, und auch sonst alles was das    begehrt    

Bis die Tage Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## Dosenbier (19. Mai 2005)

Ich wäre ja auch gern dabei, aber ich befürchte mein neues Bike wird noch nicht dabei sein.
Zum Termin. Setzt einen fest, egal welchen, alle werden nie Zeit haben und sind dann  halt beim nächsten dabei.
22.05. Radmarathon Amadee
29.05. Triathlon München
05.06. Bikemarathon Tegernsee (Melocross auch)
12.06. Triathlon Bad Tölz (solltet ihr mal teilnehmen, den veranstaltet
                                    mein Verein) WWW.TRI-ATH-LON.DE
Wie gesagt setzt einen Termin fest und wir nehmen uns Zeit.
Prost


----------



## PWau (20. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre ja auch gern dabei, aber ich befürchte mein neues Bike wird noch nicht dabei sein.
> Zum Termin. Setzt einen fest, egal welchen, alle werden nie Zeit haben und sind dann  halt beim nächsten dabei.
> 22.05. Radmarathon Amadee
> 29.05. Triathlon München
> ...


Wie soll man denn da einen Termin finden???   
Dann ist im Moment der 5.6. der Termin wo die meisten Zeit haben, wenn auch nur Germeringer!   Was ist mit dem Rest???


----------



## Melocross (20. Mai 2005)

kann jetzt gar nix, sagen weil der ganze Juni schlecht ist, ausser 18 + 19.6!

5.6 ist Tegernsee MA
25.6/26.6 24h Rennen in MUC

Aber es ergibt sich bestimmt nochmal ein anderer Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2005)

Dann macht Ihr Germeringer halt was alleine    Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben kann ich nur am 11./12. im Juni. Vom 17.-19.06. ist übrigens Bike`n soul in Saalbach...

Vielleicht klappt´s ja irgendwann mal   Fahr jetzt erstmal am Montag wieder ne knappe Woche an Lago.

Prosit
Oli


----------



## PWau (20. Mai 2005)

Juni ist vielleicht wirklich schlecht...bin ja selber mit Hauptsache Spaß und LittleDevil666 ab dem 18.6 für 3 Wochen in Spanien mit dem Bike.    Der Jakobusweg ruft!!!  
@August1328 
So ein Leben möchte ich auch mal haben!!!


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (20. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Juni ist vielleicht wirklich schlecht...bin ja selber mit Hauptsache Spaß und LittleDevil666 ab dem 18.6 für 3 Wochen in Spanien mit dem Bike.    Der Jakobusweg ruft!!!
> @August1328
> So ein Leben möchte ich auch mal haben!!!




 :kotz: Wie Du kommst auch mit???  

Naja was solls    .

Das mit dem Canyontreff, sollt ma vielleicht mal auf Dezember verlegen,   
da haben Mountainbiker meistens mehr Zeit  

Ach ne, geht ja nicht, da bin ich beim Snowboarden  

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja eher vorher mal zufällig, man erkennt sich ja    (Steht ja schließlich auf´m Rad)

Allen jetzt endlich einen geilen Sommer !!!!!


----------



## Eisvogel (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch Canyon-Fahrerin und wohne jetzt seit 2 Monaten auch endlich wieder in München 

Jetzt suche ich Anschluss an andere Biker, denn alleine macht es nicht immer so viel Spaß.

Wer hat Lust, mal unter der Woche abends gemeinsam eine Runde an der Isar zu drehen? würde mich sehr freuen, wenn da mal was zusammengeht.

Liebe Grüße,

Barbara


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (22. Mai 2005)

Da sin ma dabei!!!, Die Germering-Jungs


----------



## LittleDevil666 (23. Mai 2005)

Bikegirl79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch Canyon-Fahrerin und wohne jetzt seit 2 Monaten auch endlich wieder in München
> 
> ...



Germering ist dabei  
Wann und Wo


----------



## PWau (23. Mai 2005)

Soso...auf einmal haben alle Zeit!   
Ich vergaß, die Germeringer waren ja die einzigen die immer Zeit haben!!!   

@Bikegirl
Isar ist für uns zwar nicht gerade der nächste Weg um unter der Woche mal ne Runde zu drehen...aber vielleicht klappts ja trotzdem mal.   Was is mit WE?


----------



## Knuffi (23. Mai 2005)

Natürlich mit am Start


----------



## Eisvogel (23. Mai 2005)

Tja, wenn die Canyon Mafia in Germering sitzt, muss man sich wohl anpassen.

Ich kenne halt bisher in bzw. in nächster Nähe zu München nur die Trails an der Isar. Wenns woanders auch noch gute Trails gibt, bin ich da flexibel   

Wohne selbst in Fürstenried-West, da ist die Iar dann auch nicht der allernächste Weg, obwohl ich schon noch etwas näher dran bin als ihr.

Wo fahrt ihr denn so?

Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

Mann oh Mann (bitte wörtlich nehmen),

komme zwar nicht aus der Nähe von München, aber irgendwie scheinen die Männer überall gleich zu sein. Erst hat keiner Zeit, und plötzlich taucht die große Unbekannte auf: Bikegirl79  (wie sie wohl aussehen mag? ist sie blond oder braun? Barbara heißt sie, netter Name, etc. etc....)

Und plötzlich, alles kein Problem! Zeit haben wir doch immer! Ich frage mich, wie lange es noch dauert bis der erste die Frage nach einem Foto stellt  

gruss asksam (bitte nicht so ernst nehmen, war aber mehr als auffällig)


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (24. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Mann oh Mann (bitte wörtlich nehmen),
> 
> komme zwar nicht aus der Nähe von München, aber irgendwie scheinen die Männer überall gleich zu sein. Erst hat keiner Zeit, und plötzlich taucht die große Unbekannte auf: Bikegirl79  (wie sie wohl aussehen mag? ist sie blond oder braun? Barbara heißt sie, netter Name, etc. etc....)
> 
> ...



 Oh, asksam, da hat aber einer anscheinend diesen Thread nicht besonders aufmerksam gelesen, soweit ich das hier mitkrieg, haben jetzt genau die gleichen Leute Zeit wie vor dem eintrag von Bikegirl.

@Bikegirl, so zum Biken Isar is schon ok, nette location. Bei uns hier draußen sind eigentlich das meiste mehr oder auch mal eher weniger hügelige Biergartenrunden.
Aber zum wirklich rad-gassi-führen, kann man ja dann immer mal schnell s Auto anschmeißen und die doch nahegelegenen Berge aufsuchen.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

Bikegirl79 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn die Canyon Mafia in Germering sitzt, muss man sich wohl anpassen.
> 
> Ich kenne halt bisher in bzw. in nächster Nähe zu München nur die Trails an der Isar. Wenns woanders auch noch gute Trails gibt, bin ich da flexibel
> 
> ...



Trails  auser "Bombenkrater Trails" sind die an der Isar gibt´s noch welche in Emmering bei FFB, in Geltendorf, Augsburg und ich denke noch in der Leopoldstr..
Über Trails schieß ich mich aber nur mit meinem Kinderradl


----------



## PWau (24. Mai 2005)

@Frauenversteher (nicht persönlich nehmen)   
Bich ich froh das wir Germeringer janz normale Leude sind!   
Ganz ehrlich gesagt...ein weibliches Wesen ist hier ja wohl wirklich mal ne nette Abwechslung!   

Es gibt westlich von München einen haufen geile Trails vorwiegen im Wald die durchaus anspruchsvoll sind, wobei Isar natürlich auch immer eine Tour wert ist keine Frage!


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> @Frauenversteher (nicht persönlich nehmen)
> Bich ich froh das wir Germeringer janz normale Leude sind!
> Ganz ehrlich gesagt...ein weibliches Wesen ist hier ja wohl wirklich mal ne nette Abwechslung!
> 
> Es gibt westlich von München einen haufen geile Trails vorwiegen im Wald die durchaus anspruchsvoll sind, wobei Isar natürlich auch immer eine Tour wert ist keine Frage!



wir Germeringer normale Leute


----------



## PWau (24. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> wir Germeringer normale Leute


Zitat: "...aber irgendwie scheinen die Männer überall gleich zu sein."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (24. Mai 2005)

@asksam

Ist da einer neidisch   

Wie Hauptsache Spaß schon geschrieben hat, es sind die gleichen Leute wie vorher auch...

Melocross ist ja auch ein Mädel und die schreibt hier schon von der ersten Stunde an mit   

Aber eines steht fest, wir sind KEINE normalen Leute


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eines steht fest, wir sind KEINE normalen Leute




da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, normal ist anders


----------



## PWau (24. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, normal ist anders


Versteh ich nicht!?!        :kotz:


----------



## crucho (24. Mai 2005)

Hoi,

also wer schon freiwillig in Germering wohnt kann sowieso ned ganz 
normal sein   
Aber is schon sehr geil dass hier alle ungefähr in der selben Gegend wohnen.
Schliess mich natürlich gern ner Biergartentour an, die Planungen bei euch werden ja schon sehr konkret, jedoch hab ich nur ein Problem. Ich hab daham ein Schmuckstück ohne Gabel stehn   
Somit bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als euch alle allein ziehen zu lassen...
Oder hat von euch vielleicht einer nen Gepäckträger an seinem Canyon, wo ich mich drauf setzten kann ???

Grüße


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich nicht!?!        :kotz:



 ich dir beim nächsten mal, wenn mir wieder  gehen


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

crucho schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> also wer schon freiwillig in Germering wohnt kann sowieso ned ganz
> normal sein
> ...



du kannst ja im wheely fahren


----------



## crucho (24. Mai 2005)

> du kannst ja im wheely fahren


Das lass ich bleiben, ihr sollt ja neben mir nich gar so schlecht ausschaun


----------



## PWau (24. Mai 2005)

@chrucho
Deine Gabel wirste ja irgendwann wiederbekommen, oder???
Dein Gebiet müsste ja eigentlich der Forstenrieder Park sein, oder?

@V
Rrrrrrrrrrichtig!!! Werde die nächsten Tage am Wildkogel schon mal fürs   üben


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

crucho schrieb:
			
		

> Das lass ich bleiben, ihr sollt ja neben mir nich gar so schlecht ausschaun



das ist echt fair von dir


----------



## crucho (24. Mai 2005)

> Dein Gebiet müsste ja eigentlich der Forstenrieder Park sein, oder?


 Zur Tür raus, rein in den Forstenrieder Park und ab, der Isar entlang nach Schäftlarn zum Masskrugheben! Genial!   
Und natürlich werd ich meine Gabel wiederbekommen,schliess mich dann mal an...
Jetzt gehts erst mal ins schöne Kärnten, ohne Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (24. Mai 2005)

crucho schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Tür raus, rein in den Forstenrieder Park und ab, der Isar entlang nach Schäftlarn zum Masskrugheben! Genial!
> Und natürlich werd ich meine Gabel wiederbekommen,schliess mich dann mal an...
> Jetzt gehts erst mal ins schöne Kärnten, ohne Canyon


Fahre die Tour auch öfter von Germering an die Isar durch den F-Park, superschöne Tour ohne große Anstrengung...mit dem richtigen Ziel


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre die Tour auch öfter von Germering an die Isar durch den F-Park, superschöne Tour ohne große Anstrengung...mit dem richtigen Ziel



 ist der Grund warum Canyon Mafia Germering radlfahrt


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (24. Mai 2005)

crucho schrieb:
			
		

> Das lass ich bleiben, ihr sollt ja neben mir nich gar so schlecht ausschaun



 Wer sagt hier das wir ******* ausschaun


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (24. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> ist der Grund warum Canyon Mafia Germering radlfahrt


  Nö Nö, bei mir nich  , soll doch nen sportlichen hintergrund bekommen  , aber wenn ich Euch so zuschau, hats den :kotz:


----------



## LittleDevil666 (24. Mai 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Nö Nö, bei mir nich  , soll doch nen sportlichen hintergrund bekommen  , aber wenn ich Euch so zuschau, hats den :kotz:



bei dir ist   der sportliche Hintergrund  
Auserdem :kotz: wer hat sich am Sonntag hingelegt   
Freu mich schon wieder auf die nächte  Tour mit dir und den restlichen Germeringern wird bestimmt wieder


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 
ich werde heute gegen 18.15 Uhr mein neues Canyon auf den Blomberg
jagen, testen und wohl bei den Wetter kräftig einsauen.
Prost


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. Juni 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich werde heute gegen 18.15 Uhr mein neues Canyon auf den Blomberg
> jagen, testen und wohl bei den Wetter kräftig einsauen.
> Prost




Na schick doch gleich mal nen Fahrbericht, wenn möglich mit Tourplan ( wenn se was taucht, sonst ned)

Vui Spaß   

Der Sommer wird kommen - auch wenns keiner mehr glaubt


----------



## PWau (10. Juni 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Na schick doch gleich mal nen Fahrbericht, wenn möglich mit Tourplan ( wenn se was taucht, sonst ned)
> 
> Vui Spaß
> 
> Der Sommer wird kommen - auch wenns keiner mehr glaubt


Auf alle Fälle kommen wir zum Sommer!!!        Servezza isch komme!


----------



## LittleDevil666 (27. Juni 2005)

Yeah Mann, hier meldet sich mal wieder die Canyon-Mafia Germering zurueck, aus dem schoenen sonnigen Spanien, nach 630km (grossteils Singletrails), und ca. 7105,259hm, bei Temperaturen bis 43 Grad, haben wir natuerlich auch hochwertige Nahrung zu uns nehmen muessen!!!!   :kotz:    
Menue de Pelegrino: 4 -5 Nudeln zur vorspeise, Hauptspeise irgenwas zamgfahrnes von der Nationalstrasse (dafuer gegrillt od. geduenstet)
und zum dessert : irgendne ******** mit viel Zucker ( dafuer nicht besonders gut).
Um dies alles zu verkraften haben wir unseren Naehrstoffhaushalt natuerlich ordentlich mit Vino Tinto od Cerveza aufpeppen muessen.

Zur Tour an sich muss man bemerken, das man hier echt alles findet, und uns hoechstwahrscheinlich jeder dem wir nur die Eckdaten beschreiben neidig sein wird.   

Nach dieser kleinen Momentaufnahme, die natuerlich erst die Halbzeit der 

MTB-JAM-2005 

darstellt, erwarten uns hoffentlich noch weitere Highlights.

Einen weiteren geilen Sommer fuer die ganze MTB-Gemeinde

und ein ordentliches " BUEN CAMINO" aus Galizien (dem Trail schlechthin)

wuenschen euch 

LittleDevil666, PWau und Hauptsache Spass  

P.S. (an Knuffi) bitte ned    !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2005)

Proll!!
Musst Du so angeben währen alle anderen neidisch aus dem Bürofenster schauen und sich den Schweiß
von der stirn wischen.
Möge Euch die Rache Montezumas ereilen!

gruß
Schappi


----------



## LittleDevil666 (27. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Proll!!
> Musst Du so angeben währen alle anderen neidisch aus dem Bürofenster schauen und sich den Schweiß
> von der stirn wischen.
> Möge Euch die Rache Montezumas ereilen!
> ...



 So Spezi  
Jez bass a mal uff!!!

Woast ja wia des is, "haettst waos gscheits glernt Burli"  

Montezumas Rache   Hae Hae!!!! Da wuensch ich Dir doch das Deine Klima in Deinem SuperBuero Ausfaellt, 
Wir hams ja schliesslich auch nich leicht, und muessen auch schwitzen.  

Ah ja, mit der Ernaehrung, des ham ma auch grad optimiert, so a bar pfund Salami, Greicherts u. Kas, ned zu vergessen baguett, und so a kleine Box of Vino


----------



## LittleDevil666 (27. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Proll!!
> Musst Du so angeben währen alle anderen neidisch aus dem Bürofenster schauen und sich den Schweiß
> von der stirn wischen.
> Möge Euch die Rache Montezumas ereilen!
> ...



 So Spezi  
Jez bass a mal uff!!!

Woast ja wia des is, "haettst waos gscheits glernt Burli"  

Montezumas Rache   Hae Hae!!!! Da wuensch ich Dir doch das Deine Klima in Deinem SuperBuero Ausfaellt, 
Wir hams ja schliesslich auch nich leicht, und muessen auch schwitzen.  

Ah ja, mit der Ernaehrung, des ham ma auch grad optimiert, so a bar pfund Salami, Greicherts u. Kas, ned zu vergessen baguett, und so a kleine Box of Vino   

Oiso dann guad nacht, und vor allen Dingen 

BLOS NED NEIDIG SEIN     

Gruss Littledevil666, PWau u. Hauptsache Spass!!!!!!!!

P.S. Knuffi wo bist Du   

We are miss you   

Gruss auch ans Spotzerl   

Bis die Tage


----------



## Knuffi (27. Juni 2005)

Hey ihr Chaoten ! Ja verdammt, ich bin neidisch   

Aber ich vermisse Euch auch, wäre jetzt wirklich gerne ebenfalls in Spanien.

Auf Eure 630KM komme ich leider noch nicht, liege momentan erst bei 300KM, aber ich arbeite daran die Zahl zu erhöhen...

Einen schönen Gruß zurück vom Spozal, soll ich Euch ausrichten   

Fragt mal Haupsache Spaß ob er seinen Bus verliehen hat, ich war der Meinung das das Teil die Tage hier rum gefahren wäre.

Macht weiter so Jungs, ich bin stolz auf Euch   

Und das bischen Nahrung könnt ihr ja locker durch   ersetzen   

Gruß, der einzige zu Hause gebliebene von der Canyon Mafia Germering


----------



## LittleDevil666 (28. Juni 2005)

Shit, the rain is coming!!!!!!!( ok,    der is scho da)

Heute sind wir in einem Fluechtlingsauffangslager, ( INCL. 100 notgeile Albanerinen)
untergekommen, Yuchuu!! 110 Betten in einem Raum, keine Klobrille am Scheisshaus, aber dafuer selber gekocht, endlich satt!!!  
Morgn gehts zum endspurt nach Santiago, na gut wenns recht rengt, dann vielleicht erst uebermorgen. Aber die Moral in der Truppe is trotz regens momentan noch gut (der Wild schaut halt a bissl beleidigt)
Ohhh, schon kommen beschwerden aus dem Hintergrund    

Schoene Gruesse Knuffi, und hau in die Pedals!!!

Riders Ready, Watch the lights ......

LittleDevil666, PWau u. Hauptsache Spass

p.s. VON Hauptsache Spass u. LittleDevil666 ( Man ham die hier ne Braut als Bedienung!!!)

Der Wild hat sogar ne Mauer die hunderte von jahren gehalten hat umgeschmiessen


----------



## Knuffi (29. Juni 2005)

Regen ist ja nun mal nicht wirklich gut für Euch, bringt aber wenigstens etwas Abkühlung   

Hoffe ihr habt die Albanerinnen in ruhe gelassen ( besonders Du Pwau, und Hauptsache Spaß wäre da ja auch ein Kandidat für   )

Dann habt ihr ja sozusagen schon Euer Ziel erreicht ( Santiago ), das ging dann aber verdammt schnell. Wo geht es danach hin, nach Portugal   

Der Wildi schaut immer beleidigt, ist ihm irgendwie ins Gesicht gebrannt   

Lasst die Braut stehen und konzentriert Euch auf das wesentliche, den Wildi davon abzuhalten die ganzen Denkmäler und alten Mauern einzustampfen     

Weiterhin viel Spaß Jungs, ich denke an Euch   

Knuffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, the rain is coming!!!!!!!( ok,    der is scho da)
> 
> 
> Der Wild hat sogar ne Mauer die hunderte von jahren gehalten hat umgeschmiessen



Dass kommt halt davon wenn man Germeringer ausserhalb der Stadtgrenzen frei laufen lässet.
Leute Ihr seid Representanten der geistigen Elite des deutschen Volkes!
Die Leute in Spanien könne nicht zwischen Germeringern und anderen Deutschen unterscheiden! Dass fällt auf uns alle zurück!
Ich muss beruflich häufig nach Spanien nicht das die mich nachher nicht mehr reinlassen wenn ihr so weiter macht!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Knuffi (29. Juni 2005)

@schappi

Vorsicht mein kleiner, Germering rockt gewaltig   

Obwohl, ob das die geitstige Elite durch Spanien rollt... ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher   

Aber keine Sorge, wenn die Deutschen nach dem Ballermann noch ins Land dürfen, dann lassen sie Dich nach unseren drei tapferen Kämpfern auch noch rein   

Gruß nach Deister,

Knuffi


----------



## LittleDevil666 (1. Juli 2005)

ok, jungs es ist soweit, seit heute nachmittag sind wir hochoffiziell PILGER DE SANTIAGO, heute haben wir unsere Urkunde entgegengenommen!!
Yeah Mann!!  , 
jetzt sind wir unterwegs, zum "Ende der Welt", und wenn alles klappt, werden wir dort morgen ankommen.
Ein bisschen haben wir inzwischen unter dem Materialverschleiss zu leiden, die 900km und ca 10500 Hoehenmeter, fast nur ueber Trails, mit Jumps und schwerem Geroell,  incl. ca. 30kg Gepaeck haben den Bikes und den anbauteilen jetzt doch schon etwas zugesetzt.
Z.B. Haben sich inzwischen PWaus Bremsbacken in wohlgefallen aufgeloest, genauso geht es den Gepaecktaschen von Hauptsache Spass, und natuerlich kaempfen auch schon alle ihre Schaltung wieder der Jungfraeuchlichkeit aehnlich hinzubekommen. Das die Dinger inzwischen ueberall knartzen, braucht man glaube ich nicht extra zu  erwaehnen.
 Trotzdem an dieser Stelle mal ein dickes Lob an DIE JUNGS VON CANYON    
Wieder einmal an dieser Stelle Gruesse an Knuffi, und alle die uns sonst noch kennen (oder kennenlernen wollen  )
P.S. Auch Schappi soll mal wieder nicht zu kurz kommen  ,

Punkt 1: Bedank Dich bei uns,   wenn Du oefters mal in Spanien arbeitest, da wir die Wirtschaft hier ordentlich ankurbeln.
Punkt 2: Denk ich das bei unserem wohlverhalten, Dich die Spanier in Zukunft noch freundlicher behandeln werden als vorher, zumindest tun sie das bei uns   
Selten so Gastfreundliche und hilfsbereite Leute getroffen wie in diesem Land.

ABER SO WIE MAN IN DEN WALD REINSCHREIT SO SCHALLTS HALT AUCH WIEDER HERAUS


----------



## schappi (1. Juli 2005)

Puuh 
gut das Ihr euch meldet Jungs, ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht um euch.
ich habe nämlich Gerüchte gehört das in Teilen Spaniens Biker entführt und als Lustknaben nach Marocco verkauf werden, Wg. der strammen Oberschenkel und dem knackigen Po.

vielviel von euren Berichten bikerlatein ist werde ich ja bei meinem nächsten besuch feststellen.
So long- Kette Rechts!
Von 
Schappi


----------



## IceCube (1. Juli 2005)

Ich kenne ja Bierautomaten aus Bayern. Die es eigentlich auch nur in Bayern gibt. Habt ihr in euren Trinkflaschen eigentlich auch nur Bier?


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2005)

@knuffi

ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von den Spanientouristen gehört.
Sind die jetzt am Ende doch noch weggefangen worden und nach Marocco verkauft worden?
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## Knuffi (7. Juli 2005)

@schappi

Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe nicht das sie jetzt in Marocco als Kameltreiber arbeiten   

Jungs, guten Heimflug für morgen   

Am Samstag wird dann richtig geballert   Die Vorbereitungen für unser Fest laufen auf hochtouren, das wird der Hammer     

Gruß, da Knuffi


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (8. Juli 2005)

Los Ombres!!!!

Moigen, da sin ma wieder!!!
Wir haben uns jetzt doch mal Gedacht unseren SpanienTrip abzubrechen, bevor sich hier noch weitere Leute Sorgen über unseren weiterhin Jungfäulichen Arsch (des wird er auch bleiben), und andere harte Geschichten mit den bösen Jungs aus Marroko machen.
Oiso nach vollkommenem zerstören unserer ausrüstung, und unfreiwilliger Spende an ein paar Spanische Jungs, hat uns heute unserer Flieger wieder sicher ins heimische München gebracht.

Fazit - 1100km, 12 000hm, Super Trip, super Land, super Leute     

@knuffi Bis Morgen, da guck ich doch mal vorbei, wenn meine Leber auch langssam nach groben Abschiedsfeiern mal eine Pause bräuchte.


----------



## PWau (10. Juli 2005)

Ola...ich schliess mich da gerne an, die Tour war der Hammer! 1000km ausgeschilderter Singletrail, das sucht seinesgleichen!     
Die Bikes haben gehalten...bis auf die Bremsklötze!   Sonstige Schäden sind eigentlich nur durch den Transport im Flieger enstanden!


----------



## Augus1328 (16. Juli 2005)

Nachdem die Sangria Jungs nun wieder im Lande sind   könnte man doch das geplante Treffen voranbringen. Oder ist das schon in Vergessenheit geraten.
Germeringer, macht mal Terminvorschläge! So hätten wir schonmal 4 fix   

Gruss vom Norweger, der leider auch seit gestern Nacht nach 3 phänomenalen Wochen zurück ist.
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (18. Juli 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Sangria Jungs nun wieder im Lande sind   könnte man doch das geplante Treffen voranbringen. Oder ist das schon in Vergessenheit geraten.
> Germeringer, macht mal Terminvorschläge! So hätten wir schonmal 4 fix
> 
> Gruss vom Norweger, der leider auch seit gestern Nacht nach 3 phänomenalen Wochen zurück ist.
> Oli


Sangria Jungs? Wir sind anständige Pilger!   Das war so ziemlich das einzige was wir nicht getrunken haben!   
Wie war das Wetter im Norden, war letztes Jahr in Dänemark und es war eine Katastrophe....  
Termin ist ne gute Frage, ich kann da jetzt nur von mir sprechen, die nächsten 3 Wochenenden geht bei mir gar nix, danach schauts ganz gut aus! War gestern mit Knuffi an der Isar unterwegs, hab leider heute erst den Eintrag gelesen.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (18. Juli 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Sangria Jungs nun wieder im Lande sind   könnte man doch das geplante Treffen voranbringen. Oder ist das schon in Vergessenheit geraten.
> Germeringer, macht mal Terminvorschläge! So hätten wir schonmal 4 fix
> 
> Gruss vom Norweger, der leider auch seit gestern Nacht nach 3 phänomenalen Wochen zurück ist.
> Oli



Vino tinto Jungs würde besser passen  
Bei mir ist es die nächsten 3 Wochenenden auch schlecht aber danach sollte man sich mal zum Radln treffen


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Juli 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Sangria Jungs? Wir sind anständige Pilger!   Das war so ziemlich das einzige was wir nicht getrunken haben!
> Wie war das Wetter im Norden, war letztes Jahr in Dänemark und es war eine Katastrophe....
> Termin ist ne gute Frage, ich kann da jetzt nur von mir sprechen, die nächsten 3 Wochenenden geht bei mir gar nix, danach schauts ganz gut aus! War gestern mit Knuffi an der Isar unterwegs, hab leider heute erst den Eintrag gelesen.



Glaubt mir zwar keiner, aber wir hatten wir nur "1" komplett verpissten Tag, 2 mal bissi Nieselregen in der Früh u. ansonsten bayrischer Himmel über Norwegen. A Traum halt...

Ok, dann mach ma halt mal was in 3 Wochen oder so spontan aus. Wenn mal jemand spontan was fährt dann kann er ja auch hier kurzfristig war reinsetzen.

Gruss vom Oli


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (20. Juli 2005)

Yeesssaa!!!!!

Moin Jungs, ich bin auch mal wieder kurz daheim, aber ich seh schon hier sind ja nur noch Templer, Norweger und kleine Teufel unterwegs  

Na die nächsten Wochen bin ich ja auch ziemlich verplant wie ein paar Leutchen hier schon wissen.

AAAber:

 Morgen früh schmeiß ich mich vielleicht ins Allgäu, (Vorrausgesetzt meine Vorglühung von meiner "Beddy" geht bis dahin wieder anständig od. ausreichend, das Frankenland hätte mich nämlich sonst fast behalten, was allerdings nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre     "Wein (Bier), Weiber und Gesang    

Wochenende geht bei mir nicht, da bin ich scho wieder Frankenländle,

UNd die nächste Woche befinde ich mich (hoffe ich zumindest) mit meinem Fahrrad zwischen Passau und Wien   

Und alles andere kann man leider nur noch spontan dazwischenschieben.

Servus Hauptsache Spaß  

  :kotz:  -  -   20" Zoll kann größer sein als manche denken


----------



## PWau (21. Juli 2005)

@Vino Tinto
Sag halt gleich daste keine Zeit hast!


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (22. Juli 2005)

Nee Nee, Mein kleiner Templerkumpan,
so is des need, das ich kei Zeit hab, aber ich bring halt meinen Zeitplan mit Deinem nicht unter einen Hut.
Hab gestern u. heute echt nette Radtouren gemacht, für die mich echte Mtbler steinigen würden  , aber ich fahr halt mal alles gern.
Gestern mit Knuffi u. Spotzerl gestartet bis Landsberg, da haben sich dann unsere wege getrennt, und ich bin kreuz u. Quer ohne Karte nach frei Schnautze weiter nach Bayerstetten, u. heute früh das ganze wieder zurück.

Wie Du also siehst, ich hätte schon Zeit gehabt, aber wo warst Du  

Radfahrn is scho geil   

P.S. wat solln denn die Leute denken bei @Vino Tinto


----------



## PWau (25. Juli 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Nee, Mein kleiner Templerkumpan,
> so is des need, das ich kei Zeit hab, aber ich bring halt meinen Zeitplan mit Deinem nicht unter einen Hut.
> Hab gestern u. heute echt nette Radtouren gemacht, für die mich echte Mtbler steinigen würden  , aber ich fahr halt mal alles gern.
> Gestern mit Knuffi u. Spotzerl gestartet bis Landsberg, da haben sich dann unsere wege getrennt, und ich bin kreuz u. Quer ohne Karte nach frei Schnautze weiter nach Bayerstetten, u. heute früh das ganze wieder zurück.
> ...


Ich hab halt leider nen Job bei dem ich mich gelegentlich einfinden muss...  Hab schon gehört 4,5 Stunden zurück, nicht schlecht das kann sich sehen lassen! Bin mit LittleDevil am Samstag hinter Pfronten den Berg hoch auf 1,8...schee gmiatlich halt. Super Blick von da oben Richtig Neuschwanstein. 
Ratfarrn rulez
Was sollen sie denn schon denken...die Wahrheit vermutlich! Unser Aushilfspilger hat heute übrigens Geburtstag!


----------



## Knuffi (26. Juli 2005)

Wer hatte gestern Geburtstag   

Was ist denn jetzt mal mit einem großen Treffen, wie schaut es denn am 28. August so aus bei Euch ??? Mit dem Zug nach Tölz und dann die Isar entlang zurück !?


----------



## PWau (27. Juli 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hatte gestern Geburtstag
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt mal mit einem großen Treffen, wie schaut es denn am 28. August so aus bei Euch ??? Mit dem Zug nach Tölz und dann die Isar entlang zurück !?


One of the four party making and dancing on the table guys auf dem Camino!   
Ich denke da hab ich Zeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (28. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin, da bin ich wieder,

die Donau hat mich wieder losgelassen, und beim Heurigen zur Bortzeit einzukehren, ist auch schwer zu empfehlen, war halt mal ne richtige Genußtour, die nicht durch steigungen ( die gibts nämlich fast nicht), sondern durch wahnsinns Natur, kulinarische Köstlichkeiten und die Eigenheiten der Einheimischen besticht. Prädikat Wertvoll  
@PWau : muß Dich leider verbessern, es waren 4 Std und 10 Min  Bayerstetten bis Germering   
@Knuffi: 28. August könn ma ins Auge fassen, aber warum erst Zug???, des fahr ma ja komplett!! oder vielleicht eher die alternative mit dem Rad hin und mit dem Zug heim, da könn ma immer noch verlängern wenns ned glangt  

Desweiteren, werd ich mich jetzt erst mal wieder zusammenbauen, da mir mein Rücken doch übel mitspielt, und ich daherkomm wia a Rentner  , 
 Naja wir werden halt alle nicht Jünger.

P.S. Wie war des mit Seefest am WE????? BITTE MELDEN

Servus


----------



## Knuffi (28. Juli 2005)

Willkommen zurück   

Wie wir die Tour gestalten können wir uns ja noch überlegen, zumindest wären wir dann aber schon mal zu dritt, wo bleibt der Rest    

Das Seefest war gar nicht, wird erst am kommenden SA stattfinden, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, soll aber gerade am SA üble Unwetter geben, mal sehen...

Restliche Infos später im Biergarten


----------



## Augus1328 (28. Juli 2005)

Hi, 

macht mal ne grobe Kilometerangabe u. wie schaut`s mit dem Spassfaktor aus? Wenn`s nur langweilig Forstweg ballern ist hab i keine Lust. Wenn man allerdings das Ganze komplett trailtechnisch fahren könnte und somit auch Spass macht dann wär des was anderes   

Servus
Da Oli


----------



## Melocross (28. Juli 2005)

am 28.8 können wir leider nicht, nur das WE davor, aber hoffentlich klappt es dieses Jahr noch mal


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (28. Juli 2005)

@augus1328 : Dat is ein lebendiges Forum, mach halt einfach einen Vorschlag, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Jungs und hoffentlich auch Mädels dann nicht mitziehen werden.   

DIE GROSSE HOFFNUNG DAS ES DIESES JAHR DOCH NOCH KLAPPT


----------



## Augus1328 (28. Juli 2005)

Ich fand den Ursprungsgedanken net schlecht, dass man die Isartrails rund um Tierpark, Grünwald, Schäftlarn abfährt u. dann noch gemütlich im Biergarten abhängt. z.Zt. kann ich noch am 28.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleDevil666 (29. Juli 2005)

28.08 währe ich auch dabei  währe auch für die Trails   

@ Hauptsache Spaß u. Knuffi: Wie siehts aus mit Seefest am Sa.     
Ich bin tagsüber erstmal in Hindelang ein bischen an Berg runter bügel    
und am Abend wollte ich mit euch am See noch  oder auch   trinken.

Gruß vom Daife


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (29. Juli 2005)

Moigen Deifi!!!

28.8 sag ich mal zu 90 % zu (jez nich aufregen, des is wirklich viel für mich)

Samstag Seefest, wenns Wetter hält alles klar!!!!  

Mit wem Fährst Du denn HIndelang??? Bikepark oder einfach so durch die Prärie

Ich würd doch auch sooooo gern fahren   

Na ja ma gucken, ich hoff das ich auch bald wieder aufs bike komm  

WAt is mit den zusagen der restlichen  

Auf gehts des wird


----------



## up_qualing (9. August 2005)

Hallo

So da wollte ich mich auch mal wieder schlau machen wie es mal mit einer Canyon ausfahrt in München aussieht. So wie es aussieht werde ich am 28 nicht können, aber wie ist eigentlich die Stimmung mal abends für 2-3 Stunden eine Runde an der Isa zu fahren? Wird dann am Ende vielleicht etwas dunkel aber so kann man sich shcon mal auf den Herbst einstellen um fleisig weiter zuradeln.
Hat wer Interesse nächsten Dienstag 16 oder donnerstag 18 Terfen gegen 18:30?
greets Andy


----------



## Augus1328 (9. August 2005)

Hi up_qualing,

also abends schaff ich`s zeitlich nur an der Isar Richtung Norden (Garching, usw.) zu biken (arbeite im Münchner Norden), aber leider isses oben raus ziemlich langweilig aber besser als garnicht biken.

@all: Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Der Sommer spielt ja bisher nicht richtig mit u. ich bin noch nicht viele Touren direkt in den Bergen gefahren. Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir am 28.07. ne Tour in den Bergen fahren? Nur mal so ne Frage. Will dieses Jahr noch jede Chance nutzen `ne g`scheite Tour zu fahren.
Was meinen die Germeringer?   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Knuffi (9. August 2005)

Für die Berge sind wir immer zu haben   

Wie schaut das jetzt am 28.08 aus Jungs   

Bitte melden


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. August 2005)

Yeahh!!!!!! Berge bin ich dabei, wenn ich auch auf eine gemütliche Hütte unterwegs wertlege!

Aber dänne kann man mit mir rechnen!!!!


----------



## Augus1328 (9. August 2005)

klasse, hört sich gut an... Hütte is natürlich ein Muss...dann könnt ma ja langsam fix planen   

Grüsse
Oli


----------



## PWau (9. August 2005)

...der Rest ist unwichtig!   Bei dem Wetter sollte man eher nur den Hüttenbesuch planen! ...wäre also prinzipiell dabei!


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (17. August 2005)

Moin, wie schauts denn des Wochenende aus irgendwo a bissl in die Berge, ich denke mit dem Wetter könnt ma Glück haben.
Wer Lust hat, bzw. einen vernünftigen Tourvorschlag, soll sich doch ma bitte melden.


----------



## PWau (17. August 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, wie schauts denn des Wochenende aus irgendwo a bissl in die Berge, ich denke mit dem Wetter könnt ma Glück haben.
> Wer Lust hat, bzw. einen vernünftigen Tourvorschlag, soll sich doch ma bitte melden.


Kann aus familiären Gründen wenn überhaupt nur Sonntag und auch das kann ich noch nicht sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. August 2005)

Na ja gut, wenn in unserer Umgebung alle das Radfahren an den Nagel gehängt haben, suche ich mir halt ne schöne Strecke für mich und finde meinen Eigenen Rhythmus


----------



## Dosenbier (19. August 2005)

Für eine Fahrt in den Bergen bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben. Aber am Samstag ist die Wendelsteinrundfahrt und am Sonntag der Tutzinger Triathlon.
Danach verschwindet das Rennrad erstmal im Keller und es wird MTB geritten.
Prost


----------



## Augus1328 (19. August 2005)

Moin, moin....

sorry, ich kann leider net am Wochenende. Aber ich hoff, dass am 28. wirklich was zam geht u. wir ne schöne Runde in den Bergen düsen können u. hoffentlich das Wetter langsam mal mitspielt am Wochenende. Mich langweilt`s nämlich immer nur an der Isar unter der Woche biken zu gehen. Irgendwas mit schön Singletrails u. keine +1500 hm Schinderei wäre toll für die Tour  

Prosit
Oli


----------



## Dosenbier (19. August 2005)

Irgendwas mit schön Singletrails  u. keine +1500 hm Schinderei wäre toll für die Tour  

"ups" 
denkt an die "Rennradfahrer", die sind technisch unbegabt und völlige
Grobmotoriker


----------



## Augus1328 (19. August 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas mit schön Singletrails  u. keine +1500 hm Schinderei wäre toll für die Tour
> 
> "ups"
> denkt an die "Rennradfahrer", die sind technisch unbegabt und völlige
> Grobmotoriker



ja wie, Du fährst doch ein XC9. Is doch optimal für Singletrails...


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. August 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas mit schön Singletrails  u. keine +1500 hm Schinderei wäre toll für die Tour
> 
> "ups"
> denkt an die "Rennradfahrer", die sind technisch unbegabt und völlige
> Grobmotoriker




 Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Grobmotoriker!?

Na gut aber mit nem durchtrainierten Rennradfahrer einen auf Power machen ist natürlich auch nicht einfach  

Wieviel fährst Du Rennrad? Hast Du einen vernünftigen Trainingsplan zu empfehlen, mit dem man sich vielleicht ein bisschen aufs Rennrad übern Winter einsprengen kann, und dann auch im Frühjahr gut aus den Startlöchern kommt???

Kannst mir ja vielleicht mal zukommen lassen.

Danke Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## Augus1328 (23. August 2005)

Prosit die Herrschaften Canyoniere,

ich mach mir grad so meine Gedanken wegen der Tour am Sonntag.  
- Isartrails wohl nicht möglich wegen Hochwasser
- Berge ähnliches Bild u. wahrscheinlich auch die diversen Wege u. Trails durchgeweicht u. zu gefährlich im Moment. Nur Forstweg fahren? 

Gibt`s irgendwie Alternativen?   Welche Tour möglich?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (23. August 2005)

Hi Augus1328, ich möcht Dich ja nicht nach einem 3/4 Jahr Planung zum Schreikrampf bringen, aber bei der Wetterlage denke ich das es besser ist, wenn wir die sache wieder mal verschieben, und uns irgendwas suchen, was etwas Wetterunabhängiger ist!

Der Untergrund ist überall total durchweicht, und zum We solls schon wieder regnen, da überleg ich mir doch ob ich nicht nach Konstanz zu Rock am See fahre und mir lieber ordentlich einen reinschraube   

Schreib mal ob du die Ansicht teilst, oder es doch für sinnvoll hältst.

Ois ned so einfach!!!

Aber dafür überleg ich grad ob ich die erste Sept.- Woche zum Gardasee zum Radeln fahr!!!!   Yuchu!!! Urlaub kann kommen.


----------



## Augus1328 (23. August 2005)

Salve,

die Ansicht teil ich. Vielleicht sollte man wirklich auf nen besseren Spätsommer hoffen u. das Ganze irgendwie dann nochmal anleiern. Soll ja auch Spass machen, d.h. Sonnenschein, ne schöne Tour u. diverse Bierchen müssen schon sein   

Was meint der Rest?

Hast Du`s gut bzgl. Lago. Ich muss da noch bis zum ersten Oktoberwochenende warten.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (24. August 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Salve,
> 
> die Ansicht teil ich. Vielleicht sollte man wirklich auf nen besseren Spätsommer hoffen u. das Ganze irgendwie dann nochmal anleiern. Soll ja auch Spass machen, d.h. Sonnenschein, ne schöne Tour u. diverse Bierchen müssen schon sein
> 
> ...


    

Ich möcht Dich ja nicht neidisch machen, aber Oktober bin ich natürlich schon wieder weg!!!!  

   

Aber ned   , ich denk an Euch alle dabei!!!! 

Wo gehts bei Dir hin??


----------



## Augus1328 (24. August 2005)

auch Lago.... die nicht so interessanten Sachen wie Snowboarden in Kanada nächsten Januar erwähn ich hier lieber nicht   

Was meint denn der Rest der Germeringer Gang zur aktuellen Toursituation?

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## PWau (24. August 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> auch Lago.... die nicht so interessanten Sachen wie Snowboarden in Kanada nächsten Januar erwähn ich hier lieber nicht
> 
> Was meint denn der Rest der Germeringer Gang zur aktuellen Toursituation?
> 
> ...


    Wenn das mit dem Wetter so weitergeht kauf ich mir ein Schlauchboot und verram das Bike im Keller! Wie schauts denn momentan an der Isar aus? War letzte Woche das letzte Mal unterwegs im Westen und da waren die Böden schon sowas von durchgeweicht...eine riesen Sauerrei   . Werde heute wahrscheinlich mal einen kleinen Ausritt wagen....mal sehen! 
Es gibt Leute unter uns die rafft so langsam das Alter dahin.....oder doch der V-Alk???


----------



## Augus1328 (24. August 2005)

Ich war am letzten Freitag das letzte Mal auf den Isartrails unterwegs, war schon ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht. Müsst ma evtl. mal abwarten was im München Forum die DIMB Jungs meinen. Die wollen am Do. ne Runde fahren.

Oli


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (24. August 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> auch Lago.... die nicht so interessanten Sachen wie Snowboarden in Kanada nächsten Januar erwähn ich hier lieber nicht
> 
> Was meint denn der Rest der Germeringer Gang zur aktuellen Toursituation?
> 
> ...




Kanada Boarden   Schwein!!!!!


----------



## Augus1328 (25. August 2005)

Ich würde sagen, dass wir das Ganze wirklich entgültig verschieben. Scheint chaosmässig auszusehen in den Bergen.

Echt schade   

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. September 2005)

Moin Jungs, nachdem ja so einiges passiert, im laufe des Sommers, und wir uns ja auch wahrscheinlich nie alle kennenlernen werden  (125 Versuche eines Treffens, wenn ichs nicht genau wüßte, würde ich mal nachfragen ob der Erfinder des Canyontreffens München überhaupt noch lebt)  

Na gut ich hatte mal wieder eine Woche Urlaub, und diesmal war "Go East" angesagt, Nein, nicht gleich bis Moskau, nur in die Gegend von Erfurt, aber wat solls, kann nur sagen nach einigem Suchen, findet man hier fantastische Gegenden zum Biken (z.B.Steigerwald.....) "Spaß ist was man drauß macht!!!!

Und außerdem muß ich mal wieder Canyon ein lob fürs "Yellowstone" aussprechen, das Rad hat nicht umsonst seine guten bewertungen bekommen!!!

Desweiteren möchte ich natürlich noch Urlaubsgrüße an den Germeringer Rest ausrufen, PWau, der momentan am Lago Maggoire sein unwesen treibt, und natürlich nicht zu vergessen Knuffi&Spotzerl, die gerade das Packet schnüren um die Berge südlich von uns unsicher zu machen.
Last but not least Bernie+Katie, die sich fürs Mekka Garda entschieden haben!!!
An alle Germeringer last´sas Rocken!!!

P.S. Möge der Sommer nicht so schnell enden


----------



## PWau (9. September 2005)

Aber sowas von....wenn auch erst ab morgen!!! Das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr in den Süden   
Was man so hört hat sich der East Trip ja in jeder Hinsicht gelohnt, oder?   

Greez an alle...lasst den Sommer gebührend ausklingen!!!       ....bald is Wiesn!!!


----------



## Augus1328 (9. September 2005)

Ein Gruß nach Germering   

Während Ihr in der Weltgeschichte rumhängt feile ich am Sonntag an meiner Fahrtechnik in Leogang. Will mit nem Spezl die 5-Gondel Tour fahren. Schau mer mal was das Wetter macht...

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand Lust zum Red Bull District nach Nürnberg mitzukommen? 23.-24.09. mit übernachten im Zelt, grillen u. Party...
Wir sind scho a paar Leut.  

Prosit
Oli


----------



## Knuffi (9. September 2005)

@Augus1328

Leogang !? Lustig, ich fahre mit meiner Freundin eine Woche nach Fieberbrunn, mit dem Ziel in der Zeit Leogang unsicher zu machen   

Wenn Du jemanden mit einem ES6 siehst, ich bin es dann   

Viel Spaß in der Bike World !


----------



## Augus1328 (11. September 2005)

Servus Knuffi,

haben Leogang abgeblasen, scheiss Wetter... Waren gestern wandern in der Höllentalklamm u. da hat`s schon die ganze Zeit geregnet. Nasse Trails sind net so mein Ding    Manchmal nervt des Wetter schon, vorallem wenn`s zeitlich nur am Wochenende geht...

Dir ne schöne Woche in Fieberbrunn (schöne Ecke zum Boarden )

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (11. September 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sowas von....wenn auch erst ab morgen!!! Das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr in den Süden
> Was man so hört hat sich der East Trip ja in jeder Hinsicht gelohnt, oder?
> 
> Greez an alle...lasst den Sommer gebührend ausklingen!!!       ....bald is Wiesn!!!





 Hi PWau, is ja interessant was Du alles so hörst, Deine Quellen würden mich ja auch mal interessieren  

@Augus1328, tut mir leid, am 23.9 u. 24.9 hab ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit schon nen wichtigen Termin


----------



## Knuffi (19. September 2005)

@Augus1328

War ein Traumtag, wärst mal hin gefahren ! Wir sind in Leogang rum gefahren und hatten eine Menge Spaß   

Ach ja, Fieberbrunn rockt gewaltig    Werde da sicher immer wieder hin fahren, sehr zentral gelegen und eine Tour liegt neben der anderen, echt   

Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch der Tirol Camp Campingplatz, mehr als sauber und eine super Lage


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (25. September 2005)

Hi Knuffi, waren ja super Fotos aus Deinem Urlaub, ich hoffe das wir sowas bald mal wieder auf die Beine stellen können, wenn wir endlich das LAZARET wieder leerbekommen!!!
Na ja, geht halt doch alles ein bißchen an die Substanz,

aber auch an´s Spotzerl "ALLES WIRD GUT"


----------



## RonnyS (18. Januar 2006)

2006 - Re-Aktivierung !
Tour und ein Biergartenbesuch im Mai oder evt. Garmisch


----------



## CLang (19. Januar 2006)

hallo münchner!

ich ziehe im mai in die nähe von dachau und würde mich freuen wenn ich mich eurer gemeinschaft mal anschliessen könnte!  

mfg christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (19. Januar 2006)

Logo, wenn terminlich mal was zam geht, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei...

So, ich meld mich dann langsam ab. Am Samstag geht`s für zwei Wochen zum Boarden nach Whistler 

Gruss
Oli


----------



## CLang (19. Januar 2006)

hallo,

macht ihr an euren bikes restlos alles selbst oder gibt es im münchner raum einen bikeshop, der sich über arbeiten an canyons freut?

mfg


----------



## Augus1328 (19. Januar 2006)

Im Moment mach ich noch alles selbst, aber hier wird Dir immer geholfen:

www.wfz-muenchen.de

Gruss
Oli


----------



## CLang (19. Januar 2006)

klasse, danke!

bis jetzt habe ich noch keine hilfe gebraucht, aber für alle fälle...
und falls es doch noch ein canyon fully gibt dieses jahr, kann eine adresse auch nicht schaden, habe von dämpfern noch keine ahnung!

mfg christian


----------



## RonnyS (19. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht kriegen wir das 2006 hin ?


----------



## RonnyS (21. Januar 2006)

Einfach mal einen Vorschlag - Termin 1. Mai 2006
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CLang (22. Januar 2006)

klingt nicht schlecht, ist aber noch ne ganze weile hin....

welche touren seid ihr letztes jahr gefahren? kenne mich ein wenig in der gegend aus...

mfg christian


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (27. Januar 2006)

Oh neues Jahr - neues Glück!!!!

2005 ging ja mit nem treffen total in die Hose, aber wie ich hier so lese handelt es sich ja inzwischen auch zu 70% um andere Leute!!!

Nehmt das in die Hand, es kann doch nicht sein das man in München nicht 1 x im Sommer zusammen aufs Rad kommt, und wenns nur 5 km sind!!!

So long


----------



## RonnyS (27. Januar 2006)

1. Mai 2006 
Also entweder Tour Isartrail u. Brückenwirt bzw. Garmisch
(wenn Leute aus verschiedenen Richtungen kommen)
wenn die "West-Mafia" zuschlägt:
a) Germering -> Andechs (mehr flach/Forstwege
    ca. 35 KM einfach / Biergarten u. retour)
b) oder ab Garmisch (Hausberg/Reintal/Wamberg 
    gesamt ca. 50 km/1200 Hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casey ryback (30. Januar 2006)

Servus allerseits!
Bin neu im Forum und auch ein Canyonfahrer (Big Mountain, allerdings nicht die Serienausstattung). So ein kleiner Canyontreff mit Biergartenbesuch wär eine feine Sache, der ich mich gerne anschließen würde.


----------



## Melocross (30. Januar 2006)

wir wären auch gerne dabei, aber 1. Mai geht bei uns schonmal gar ned 

Ansonsten wäre ich jetzt mal für die Isartrails


----------



## casey ryback (31. Januar 2006)

Für die Isartrails wäre ich auch zu gewinnen.
Am 1. Mai machen die Bikeparks auf. Da hab ich also schon was anderes vor


----------



## RonnyS (2. Februar 2006)

Termin-Vorschlag von EUCH (die nie können)


----------



## RonnyS (4. Februar 2006)

...und jetzt - welcher Termin wäre gut für Euch ?
29.4 (SA.) oder 30.4. (SO.) oder 1ster Mai
Irgendwann muß es doch möglich sein ?


----------



## Da Burli (8. Februar 2006)

Servus zusammen!
Tschuldigung das ich eure Terminsuche unterbreche, aber ich wollte euch, Quasi als Canyon Experten, zum Thema Nerve ES 7 fragen!
Ich komme auch aus dem Münchner Raum und bin häufig mit meinem Santa cruz Hardtail am Bombenkrater an der Isar zu treffen. Jetzt wollt ich mir noch ein Tourenrad zulegen, und wolle euch fragen was ihr von dem oben genannten Modell haltet, und ob ihr einen Kauf empfehlen würdet

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (9. Februar 2006)

29.4 +30.4 ginge bei uns beiden, wenn wirs einen Monat vorher wissen wg. Dienstplan.


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Februar 2006)

Moin, 

ich bin am 01. Mai Wochenende schon ausgebucht... Ihr könnt da aber gerne was machen, störrt mich net...

Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Februar 2006)

Da Burli schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen!
> Tschuldigung das ich eure Terminsuche unterbreche, aber ich wollte euch, Quasi als Canyon Experten, zum Thema Nerve ES 7 fragen!
> Ich komme auch aus dem Münchner Raum und bin häufig mit meinem Santa cruz Hardtail am Bombenkrater an der Isar zu treffen. Jetzt wollt ich mir noch ein Tourenrad zulegen, und wolle euch fragen was ihr von dem oben genannten Modell haltet, und ob ihr einen Kauf empfehlen würdet
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus, Burli



Klar kann man ein ES7 zum Kauf empfehlen. Wenn Dir die Parts zusagen, dann hol`s Dir. 

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Sisu (10. Februar 2006)

@Da Burli
wohne quasi fast an der Isar und habe das ES7´05:
ich kann es nur empfehlen, bin auch viel auf den Isartrails unterwegs bzw. in den Bergen und am Gardasee!
Allerdings habe ich noch die Minute 3, die ja bekanntlich voll absenkbar ist 
Die Fox ist aber auch eine Super Gabel und Canyon kann ich jedem nur empfehlen(obwohl ich mein Bike erst letztes Jahr Mitte Juli bekommen habe)

Aber dieses Jahr ist ja alles besser geworden, und mit dem Service bei Canyon bin ich auch sehr zufrieden(mein Bike kam gerade aus der 1.Inspektion zurück!)

Mein Freund überlegt sich jetzt auch, ein Canyonbike zu bestellen, schwankt aber noch zwischen dem ES7 und dem ESX8!

Viele Grüsse
Sisu


----------



## krankhank (10. Februar 2006)

Ich würd am 29. schon auch mitkommen, aber wies grad ausschaut muss ich dann immernoch schneeräumen.  

Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr was


----------



## RonnyS (11. Februar 2006)

29. APRIL findet die "meiste" Zustimmung --> Richtig ?
Mein Vorschlag ohne wenn und aber und ohne wer kann oder nicht   *---29. APRIL--*
CANYON FRAKTION MÜNCHEN
...einfach jetzt nur noch die Uhrzeit und Ort für ALLE
   die können / wollen / dürfen


----------



## Canyonier (11. Februar 2006)

Hey ich bin Student, bin schon froh wenn ich weiter als 12h im Vorraus plane  
Somit ein ganz klares mal sehen was kommt


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2006)

Ich wusste es doch schon immer : die Münchner sind Warmduscher die sich noch nicht mal auf einen gemeinsamen Termin zum Biken einigen können!
Gruß
aus dem hohen Norden
von 
Schappi


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (11. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste es doch schon immer : die Münchner sind Warmduscher die sich noch nicht mal auf einen gemeinsamen Termin zum Biken einigen können!
> Gruß
> aus dem hohen Norden
> von
> Schappi



Och Schappi, mach dir noch ne Büchse auf u. nen schönen Abend  

Bei uns hier unten gibts halt noch ein paar mehr schöne Sachen die man so treiben kann, 

is natürlich für Leute von außerhalb schwer nachzuvollziehen.

Gruß Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2006)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Och Schappi, mach dir noch ne Büchse auf u. nen schönen Abend
> 
> Bei uns hier unten gibts halt noch ein paar mehr schöne Sachen die man so treiben kann,
> 
> ...



Ach das sind doch alles nur Ausreden dafür dass Ihr keine Prioritäten setzten könnt. 
Was wären denn wichtiger als eine gemeinsame Tour mit anderen Canyonisten? 

Gruß
aus dem schönen Deister
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (12. Februar 2006)

sind am 29.4 dabei, aber nur wennns mal ein richtiges Canyon Treffen wird.


----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

Melocross und "Andere" die am 29.4. Zeit haben:
Um wieviel Uhr und WO ???
Grüße und warte auf Zusagen / Ideen und Tipps


----------



## Melocross (12. Februar 2006)

wenn dann so  12 oder 13 Uhr an der Tierparkbrücke oder am Dt. Museum??!!!

Wer kommt denn alles bisher überhaupt?


----------



## RonnyS (13. Februar 2006)

Bis jetzt sind wir "knuffi", Du "melocross" und ich
29.4. --> 13.00 Uhr Tierpark Parkplatz ?


----------



## RonnyS (13. Februar 2006)

"Augus1328" ist auf "Big-Tour an diesem Wochenende
und "sisu" nicht in der Nähe....weitere Meldungen habe ich bisher noch nicht....aber trotzdem 29. April 13.00 Uhr


----------



## RonnyS (23. Februar 2006)

29. April 2006 - 13.00 Uhr Münchner CANYON Treffen
am TIERPARK Parkplatz

Jeder der kann aus München und Umgebung, auch Besucher, Reisende etc. mit einem CANYON BIKE
trifft sich am 29.4. um 13.00 Uhr

Es muß einfach zumindest einmal stattfinden - egal ob
4 Leute oder 40 Leute. 
Fotos folgen am 30.4. an dieser Stelle

Freue mich Euch "ALLE" zu sehen - bis bald Ronny


----------



## thinkingabout (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
kann mann da  als "Spezi"-Fahrer auch teilnehmen?
Enduro Pro Fahrer aus dem Dachauer Outback


----------



## RonnyS (24. Februar 2006)

thinkingabout....nicht "böse" gemeint...aber dies soll
ein CANYON Treffen sein (ich kann auch nicht zu den
"Rockies")

CANYON  CANYON  CANYON  CANYON  CANYON


----------



## RonnyS (19. März 2006)

Die Resonanz ist nicht gerade berauschend und ich hoffe
es melden sich noch 4-5 Canyon Fahrer aus dem Raum München für den 29.4.2006 13.00 Uhr Tiergarten Parkplatz
.....oder dieses Treffen -findet auch nicht- statt (wie die Jahre zuvor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (20. März 2006)

Hi!
Hab jetzt erst den Fred entdeckt! Mal so richtig "unter sich" sein wär schon was, aber:
Ich fahr am 29. mit Freundin und ES5 an den Lago! Einerseits , andererseits natürlich ! Ich wäre sonst gern mitgefahren 
Hoffentlich klappt es und es melden sich noch einige! 

Gruß,
Gerhard


----------



## RonnyS (20. März 2006)

....sehr viele sind am 29.4. am Lago


----------



## mofiz (5. April 2006)

So, hallo da !

Also ich bin ja nun wirklich sehr neu hier, aber die Idee mit dem Canyon-Treffen find ich schon recht gut.
Bis zum festgelegten Datum werd ich mein Bike jedoch noch nicht haben! ( Habs heut bestellt und es wird wohl bis zu 7 Wochen dauern, ausserdem bin ich zwischendurch noch 3 Wochen in Thailand).
Hab mir übrigends ein XC5 bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das was taugt !

Also... wenn ab Ende Mai nochmal ein Canyon-Termin zustande kommen sollte, dann bin ich dabei! Auf jeden !

mofiz


----------



## RonnyS (6. April 2006)

.....machen wir evt. ein "zweites" Treffen --> Ende Mai ?
(für alle die Ende April nicht können und einfach so nochmal zum Spaß)


----------



## RonnyS (13. April 2006)

...muß leider für zwei Wochen wegen einer Armentzündung
aussetzen...Trailfahren wird in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen für mich noch nicht ganz gehen. Pardon.


----------



## Baerga (16. April 2006)

Hi , 

komm auch aus der Münchener-Region würd ja auch gern kommen aber mein Canyon-Bike hat Montagetermin erst in KW 20 

aber vielleicht wirds dann was beim nächsten Treffen.... denk dann an euch wenn ich daheim mein Weißbier trink.....  

viel Spaß dann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> thinkingabout....nicht "böse" gemeint...aber dies soll
> ein CANYON Treffen sein (ich kann auch nicht zu den
> "Rockies")
> 
> CANYON  CANYON  CANYON  CANYON  CANYON



Hey ich finds ja lustig dass sich jetzt doch mehrere Marken Juenger meiner Idee annehmen und ihr eigenes Marken Treffen machen.
Bei uns ROCKY Ridern ist es aber schon so dass auch gerne nicht Rocky Rider die an der Marke interessiert sind zum Grillteil des Abend eingeladen sind.

Ich persoenlich bin vom Torque uebrigens auch sehr angetan obwohl ich ein edles SWITCH habe...


----------



## solberg (27. April 2006)

so mal wieder jemand neues hier. wenn mein neues radl hoffentlich bald kommt würd ich auch mal mitfahren oder mittrinken. wie immer da die verhältnisse liegen   übrigens kann mir einer die offizielle einfahrt zum trail südlich der grünwalder brücke sagen? war da letzten sommer mal aber wohl eh zufällig drüber geradelt. grüße


----------



## krankhank (29. April 2006)

Und was is jetzt??
Fällts ins Wasser?
Ersatztermin?
Oder um 13 Uhr an der Tiergartenbrücke??


----------



## BKH-Rider (30. April 2006)

wohl eher Ersatztermin, aber wenn sich immer nur 2 Leute melden, lohnt es sich wohl nicht wirklich....Schade


----------

